# Fight is in jeopardy over gloves!!!



## ATrillionaire (Jun 11, 2013)

http://www.fighthype.com/news/article16904.html


"No fight," stated Mayweather Promotions CEO Leonard Ellerbe, who moments ago just left a meeting with members of Team Maidana and representatives from the Nevada State Athletic Commission. Evidently, a controversy over the gloves that WBA welterweight champion Marcos Maidana is wanting to use has placed Saturday's fight in jeopardy.

When both teams arrived to select their gloves, Team Mayweather was not pleased with the lack of padding in the Everlast gloves that Team Maidana wanted to use. After hours of back-and-forth conversations between Ellerbe, Robert Garcia, and Golden Boy Promotions CEO Richard Schaefer, the Commission ruled that the specific gloves that Maidana wanted to use were not acceptable, however, the actual brand and style would be allowed provided Maidana use a different pair.

That decision did not seem to sit too well with Ellerbe, who had no problem declaring that the fight would be off. Team Maidana abruptly packed their bags and left the room. It's unclear at this point what the status of the fight is.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

WTF??


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> WTF??


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Are they accusing Maidana of cheating here, or is it just a bad pair of Gloves?.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Ellerbe scared


----------



## ElTrigueno (Jun 6, 2013)

Who would you all blame for this incident? Is it Team Mayweathers fault or Team Maidanas fault?


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Fuck Ellerbe.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

This shit should have been decided in the contract


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

ElTrigueno said:


> *Who would you all blame for this incident?* Is it Team Mayweathers fault or Team Maidanas fault?





ATrillionaire said:


> http://www.fighthype.com/news/article16904.html
> 
> 
> "No fight," stated Mayweather Promotions CEO Leonard Ellerbe, who moments ago just left a meeting with members of Team Maidana and representatives from the Nevada State Athletic Commission. Evidently, a controversy over the gloves that WBA welterweight champion Marcos Maidana is wanting to use has placed Saturday's fight in jeopardy.
> ...





Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


>


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


>


Makes no "cents" Leo


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

ElTrigueno said:


> Who would you all blame for this incident? Is it Team Mayweathers fault or Team Maidanas fault?


Or the Glove manufacturer?.


----------



## ATrillionaire (Jun 11, 2013)

http://www.thesweetscience.com/news...gh-in-goes-smoothly-then-gloves-debate-erupts

In addition to having little padding in the knuckle area, TMT won't accept the gloves because they didn't arrive shrink wrapped.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

They're just hyping the fight.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Fuck Ellerbe.


Marcos wanted to get his Antonio on

who saw that shit coming

read the sentence
*the Commission ruled that the specific gloves that Maidana wanted to use were not acceptable, however, the actual brand and style would be allowed provided Maidana use a different pair.*


FloydPatterson said:


> This shit should have been decided in the contract


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Makes no "cents" Leo


"the Commission ruled that the specific gloves that Maidana wanted to use were not acceptable, however, the actual brand and style would be allowed provided Maidana use a different pair."


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> "the Commission ruled that the specific gloves that Maidana wanted to use were not acceptable, however, the actual brand and style would be allowed provided Maidana use a different pair."


Whatz dat gatz ta du wit Margo doh?


----------



## ElTrigueno (Jun 6, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Or the Glove manufacturer?.


Or that too? You know how people pick sides in here. Mayweather is just scared or Maidana is cheating....you know how they roll.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ATrillionaire said:


> http://www.thesweetscience.com/news...gh-in-goes-smoothly-then-gloves-debate-erupts
> 
> In addition to having little padding in the knuckle area, TMT won't accept the gloves because they didn't arrive shrink wrapped.


:think


> John Hornewer, a Chicago based attorney with 25 years in the boxing business, was there to be part of the Mayweather squad watching over the glove-picking ceremony. He told me that he objected to those Everlast MX gloves, based on the way the padding is distributed--there is less padding ont he knuckles than typical goves, he said-- and also objected to the fact that they didn't come shrink-wrapped, in a manner he is accustomed to when receiving virgin gloves.


It looks like Everlast screwed up here


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Whatz dat gatz ta du wit Margo doh?


brand and style is fine

however, the specific pair Marcos wanted to use appears abnormal

possible glove cheat


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :think
> 
> It looks like Everlast screwed up here


let hope so

antonio is the last glove cheat scum we need in this sport


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> brand and style is fine
> 
> however, the specific pair Marcos wanted to use appears abnormal
> 
> possible glove cheat


Interesting... Maybe he cheated against AB?
#Undefeated


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> let hope so
> 
> antonio is the last glove cheat scum we need in this sport


Tony's *gloves* were never in question tho. :deal


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Team maidana are Gs. They didn't put up with ellerbrs hissy fits


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Here was the glove selecting process v Canelo


----------



## ATrillionaire (Jun 11, 2013)

APOLLO said:


> Team maidana are Gs. They didn't put up with ellerbrs hissy fits


They will.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Interesting... Maybe he cheated against AB?
> #Undefeated


Pills, gloves, strawberry milk shakes.... What's nex


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

I'm thinkin this is all for hype

there has been too many random variables this week

share the abortion story then quickly take it down, imma use a completely different strategy, and now this


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

seriously, wtf...


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Here was the glove selecting process v Canelo


there's that too

they usually broadcast the glove selection process yet didn't do it for this fight, where the gloves are 'fucked up'

this is a publicity stunt imo


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

ElTrigueno said:


> Who would you all blame for this incident? Is it Team Mayweathers fault or Team Maidanas fault?


Floyd does not need Maidana. Maidana should just give in and give Floyd what he wants. If the fight is off who loses more? It will happen. Maidana needs this fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> there's that too
> 
> they usually broadcast the glove selection process yet didn't do it for this fight, where the gloves are 'fucked up'
> 
> this is a publicity stunt imo


they still may do it though. That video didn't come out until the day later


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I'm thinkin this is all for hype
> 
> there has been too many random variables this week
> 
> share the abortion story then quickly take it down, imma use a completely different strategy, and now this


Also hinting that it'll be his last fight.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Also hinting that it'll be his last fight.


which was effective in making your best friend forever @turbotime drink the kool aid:yep


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

After watching Mayweather pick gloves vs Canelo, I see why they have an issue. They're pulling every pair of gloves from the shrink wrap and trying them on for the first time. 

Maidana's gloves didn't come in any shrink wrap. So when Ellerbe inspects them and feels the lack of padding in the knuckle area, I could see Ellerbe theorizing that the gloves were tampered with in order to redistribute/remove the padding


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Garcia and Co better get the glove situation fixed.
Sometimes it happens where the fighters get a lemon, but they better get everlast to next day air them a shrink wrapped glove that is to proper spec.


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

They'll get it right. Too much money to be made not to get it done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-MONEY (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> After watching Mayweather pick gloves vs Canelo, I see why they have an issue. They're pulling every pair of gloves from the shrink wrap and trying them on for the first time.
> 
> Maidana's gloves didn't come in any shrink wrap. So when Ellerbe inspects them and feels the lack of padding in the knuckle area, I could see Ellerbe theorizing that the gloves were tampered with in order to redistribute/remove the padding


I don't think it was ellerbe that inspected them. Said something about an attorney from Chicago representing Floyd that didn't like what he inspected with the gloves


----------



## KingFelix (May 1, 2014)

They are HYPING THE FIGHT, people. This will get people amped up for a fight with poor promotion!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Floyd will slap the shit out of Ellerbe for saying he will cancel the fight.. After all, 40 Million Dollars for some Easy Work. Big Mismatch


----------



## ElTrigueno (Jun 6, 2013)

39 replies in what...30 minutes. I'd say it's worked.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Kevin lole

@KevinI: Glove issue is not resolved yet but IT IS NOT a commission issue. Fight is GOING TO HAPPEN. Here is what is going on right now:

@KevinI: by the NAC so the commission basically told the camps to resolve. Reps for both sides are meeting to discuss now.


----------



## KingFelix (May 1, 2014)

APOLLO said:


> Kevin lole
> 
> @KevinI: Glove issue is not resolved yet but IT IS NOT a commission issue. Fight is GOING TO HAPPEN. Here is what is going on right now:
> 
> @KevinI: by the NAC so the commission basically told the camps to resolve. Reps for both sides are meeting to discuss now.


Meaning they're all in a room with a laptop joking and laughing to see if it's trending on social media

:lol:


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Floyd once again enlisting you all to hype his fight, and you all fall hook line and sinker. Floyd must love you guys.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> They're just hyping the fight.


Exactly.

LOL at everything else.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

doubt this is to hype the fight and the fight will go ahead. they just playing games with the maidana camp to unsettle them.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

There's no scandal here,

Only Ellerbe had a problem with padding or whatever, the commission rejected them as they weren't shrink wrapped. They said the type and brand was fine. Which Ellerbe still isn't happy with, so it's not like Maidana had a dodgy set of Gloves. It's the style of gloves Ellerbe has a problem with, not just one set.

Showtime, Haymon and ultimately Mayweather ain't going to cancel now due to a glove issue, there would be too many repercussions. 

I hope Garcia and Maidana stick to their guns here, the gloves have been approved by the commission and there's nothing camp Mayweather can do about it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Fighthype has video up


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

As if the fight could really be canceled. Fat *** is just being a bitch once again


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

Ugh it'd be a nightmare dealing with mayweather jesus christ


----------



## D-MONEY (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Fighthype has video up


Lol.... "we gonna treat them fair"............30 seconds later.........."fuck that! They fighting in my gloves!!".... lol...


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> which was effective in making your best friend forever @turbotime drink the kool aid:yep


:lol:

Yuh, BFF is a pretty sentimental Joy boy. I'm not surprised he was eating that up. It really doesn't feel like this is it though.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

They remind me of Listons gloves here, always thought it looked like there was barely any padding around his knuckles. Idk if this is usual for those type of gloves that Maidana got and mays just trying to shake him or cause hype or whatever but they looked thin to me.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> They're just hyping the fight.


Yeah this. This is going to be a stinker and they need all the added help they can get.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Good. Cancel this crap.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Theron said:


> They remind me of Listons gloves here, always thought it looked like there was barely any padding around his knuckles. Idk if this is usual for those type of gloves that Maidana got and mays just trying to shake him or cause hype or whatever but they looked thin to me.


Liston used loaded gloves fact!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

that is fucked up when everlast official said both of the gloves were bad.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

My friend told me that Reyes gloves in particular the horse hair seperates on the knuckle as the fight goes on not only does the knuckle become exposed but if you land a shot with the back of the glove its almost like getting hit with a bat.


Wouldnt be surprised if Team Garcia broke in those gloves. Floyd is right to be wary


----------



## ATrillionaire (Jun 11, 2013)

To be fair, those gloves looked super thin.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Ellerbe a G. Caught some snake shit going down. Floyd right to keep a man like that around


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

ATrillionaire said:


> To be fair, those gloves looked super thin.


The commission approved the red ones.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Trippy said:


> The commission approved the red ones.


You sure, they said those red ones were thin too.


----------



## voodoo5 (May 26, 2013)

Hype. Generates last minutes new bets and swing bets.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>





MichiganWarrior said:


> Ellerbe a G. Caught some snake shit going down. Floyd right to keep a man like that around


"I'ma always keep Leonard with me, I'ma always keep Leonard with me."

Ellerboo saves the day yet again. :deal


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Buuuuut.....it did look like it was missing padding.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Fighthype has video up





bballchump11 said:


>


don't understand why Marcos didn't just order Reyez since he's a slugger

Everlast is broke ****** brand in comparison

lol with Floyd declaring his undying love for Sexy Lennie at the end


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Typical Mayweather Primadonna shit. He will get his way at the end of the day. Wants to show who's boss


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> My friend told me that Reyes gloves in particular the horse hair seperates on the knuckle as the fight goes on not only does the knuckle become exposed but if you land a shot with the back of the glove its almost like getting hit with a bat.
> 
> Wouldnt be surprised if Team Garcia broke in those gloves. Floyd is right to be wary


I heard those horse hair on them reyes gloves creates opening to the knuckles that a horse might come right at you and kick you right on the face.

I say it's horse shit


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Maybe May should use these gloves:










:rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kevin Iole: Chino wanted to wear custom Everlast MX gloves in the powder blue Argentina color. The padding was not properly distributed in those gloves. It is ONLY the custom made blue gloves that are invalid. Maidana could wear the red ones because they are approved.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Kevin Iole: Chino wanted to wear custom Everlast MX gloves in the powder blue Argentina color. *The padding was not properly distributed in those gloves.* It is ONLY the custom made blue gloves that are invalid. Maidana could wear the red ones because they are approved.


glove tailors were either paqturds or argenturds


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> glove tailors were either paqturds or argenturds


:yep probably. Look how flimsy this shit is.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep probably. Look how flimsy this shit is.


gloves on left look like a cheap pos

still don't understand why he didn't just go with reyez gloves


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep probably. Look how flimsy this shit is.


I have owned over 25 Everlast pair of gloves in my life and anyone who has ever boxed knows that they always have good padding in them. Those gloves Maidana wanted to use look like they are 3 yrs old and you can tell clear as day that they are worn in and that the padding is damn near gone. You are not suppose to be able to feel your knuckle through the glove. Especially what is suppose to be a new pair.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> gloves on left look like a cheap pos
> 
> still don't understand why he didn't just go with reyez gloves


yeah they look like those cheapass gloves you can buy at walmart that slip on your hands. No way in hell I'd even want to wear them or fight against a guy in them


MrJotatp4p said:


> I have owned over 25 Everlast pair of gloves in my life and anyone who has ever boxed knows that they always have good padding in them. Those gloves Maidana wanted to use look like they are 3 yrs old and you can tell clear as day that they are worn in and that the padding is damn near gone. You are not suppose to be able to feel your knuckle through the glove. Especially what is suppose to be a new pair.










yeah I feel you man. Just look at this cheap shit

Those red ones were approved by the commission and they should go ahead and use those


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I thought Floyd (given the circumstances) was extremely respectful. The gloves are clearly shit...this is the big leagues, you could tell Robert was embarrassed.


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

We already saw them cheat against Broner taking drugs during the fight now they try this shit with the gloves


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Here come the fan boys to back Floyd up on his little tantrum about the gloves... who gives a fuck what gloves maidana wears..The guy could show up with brass knuckles on his hand he he will still lose 12-0 with a 0% connect percentage.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

PrinceN said:


> We already saw them cheat against Broner taking drugs during the fight now they try this shit with the gloves


Shut the fuck up.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> I thought Floyd (given the circumstances) was extremely respectful. The gloves are clearly shit...this is the big leagues, you could tell Robert was embarrassed.


He was right about the Blue custom made gloves but to not want Maidana to wear the approved Red gloves seems a bit cowardly to me, he wanted Maidana to wear his super padded Grant gloves ha. Maidana's team haven't cheated here, they asked Everlast to make them some Argie colored gloves but Everlast have fucked up with the padding.

Hopefully Maidana wears the approved red Everlast Gloves.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

shenmue said:


> He was right about the Blue custom made gloves but to not want Maidana to wear the approved Red gloves seems a bit cowardly to me, he wanted Maidana to wear his super padded Grant gloves ha. Maidana's team haven't cheated here, they asked Everlast to make them some Argie colored gloves but Everlast have fucked up with the padding.
> 
> Hopefully Maidana wears the approved red Everlast Gloves.


Marcos done fucked up by contracting out his gloves to cheap brand Everlast

should have paid the premium for Reyez


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Marcos done fucked up by contracting out his gloves to cheap brand Everlast
> 
> should have paid the premium for Reyez


True, they are the superior punchers glove but at least Everlast is better than Floyd's grant gloves for a puncher. Maidana better not be made to wear those.


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Shut the fuck up.


cant handle the truth?


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

PrinceN said:


> cant handle the truth?


Obviously you can't handle the truth. . . . . Which has led you to convince yourself Maidana beat broners ass by taking steroids in pill form(not even possible) in the last round of a fight he was easily winning.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

PrinceN said:


> cant handle the truth?


medicine is a troll who spends more time hating the sport than he does enjoying it

he seems to hate anything urban, which is dumb because the majority of fighter's come from urban areas


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I couldn't give a rat's ass if this fight was cancelled. Only fight that I really care about is Khan vs. Collazo, and Showtime would do everyone a favor anyways and most likely move it back onto the main channel if the fight was cancelled. Everything else on the undercard belongs on Showtime: The Next Generation.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

shenmue said:


> He was right about the Blue custom made gloves but to not want Maidana to wear the approved Red gloves seems a bit cowardly to me, he wanted Maidana to wear his super padded Grant gloves ha. Maidana's team haven't cheated here, they asked Everlast to make them some Argie colored gloves but Everlast have fucked up with the padding.
> 
> Hopefully Maidana wears the approved red Everlast Gloves.


So you stop short of calling Maidana a "cheat", yet you have no issue calling Mayweather "cowardly" for not allowing Maidana to use these bullshit gloves?


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

shenmue said:


> True, they are the superior punchers glove but at least Everlast is better than Floyd's grant gloves for a puncher. Maidana better not be made to wear those.


Or maybe Maidana shouldn't have got his gloves from Wal-Mart...to try and make this Floyd's fault is stupid.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I couldn't give a rat's ass if this fight was cancelled. Only fight that I really care about is Khan vs. Collazo, and Showtime would do everyone a favor anyways and most likely move it back onto the main channel if the fight was cancelled. Everything else on the undercard belongs on Showtime: The Next Generation.


Couldn't have said it any better. Kahn Collazo will most likely steal the show...Still not PPV worthy. We already know Maidana-Floyd is a total farce and Broner....well he's just a ******.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> So you stop short of calling Maidana a "cheat", yet you have no issue calling Mayweather "cowardly" for not allowing Maidana to use these bullshit gloves?


Floyd is the best fighter in the world and is having a meltdown over fighting an overmatched guy who is there to make him look good...Sounds like a bitch to me.

Maidana can wear brass knuckles...no fuck that..he can show up with a bat..no wait wait...Maidana can show up with a fucking Gun, aim it at Floyd, fire at him and still lose 12-0.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Floyd is the best fighter in the world and is having a meltdown over fighting an overmatched guy who is there to make him look good...Sounds like a bitch to me.
> 
> Maidana can wear brass knuckles...no fuck that..he can show up with a bat..no wait wait...Maidana can show up with a fucking Gun, aim it at Floyd, fire at him and still lose 12-0.


Yeah we get it...don't watch not sure what else to tell you. The on and on whining is gay.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> Or maybe Maidana shouldn't have got his gloves from Wal-Mart...to try and make this Floyd's fault is stupid.


You blaming Maidana instead of the people who were asked to make these custom gloves is stupid. Its an error by Everlast, why can't you see this?.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> So you stop short of calling Maidana a "cheat", yet you have no issue calling Mayweather "cowardly" for not allowing Maidana to use these bullshit gloves?


The red Everlast gloves are officially approved, yet Floyd still does not want Maidana to wear them. That is cowardly in my eyes. Maidana hasn't cheated, its an error by Everlast.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Yeah we get it...don't watch not sure what else to tell you. The on and on whining is gay.


No your gay!!!!


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> medicine is a troll who spends more time hating the sport than he does enjoying it
> 
> he seems to hate anything urban, which is dumb because the majority of fighter's come from urban areas


The guy is on here trying to say Maidana was taking drugs against Broner and you call me the troll..

And what the Fuck is Urban??? Is that Wearing chains and grills in your mouth making rap videos??? Cause only a few fighters do that...Plenty of fighers from "urban" areas don't act like that what so ever..Not only to mention I grew up in one of the most "Urban" places in the damn country.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

The commission have sided with Team Maidana, however the specific pair cannot be used.

Expect Floyd to throw his toys out of the pram for some hype


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Itll be interesting to see what happens. Maidana should hold out as there is no way Floyd cancels the fight and getting that little mental edge could help him.

I mean Chino is at a huge disadvantage when it comes to skillset so he should look to get over everything else he can. Floyd always bosses around over stuff like this (as all marquee fighters do) but Chino would actually win this little game if he holds out.

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> I thought Floyd (given the circumstances) was extremely respectful. The gloves are clearly shit...this is the big leagues, you could tell Robert was embarrassed.


He has always been cool with Robert.. Im sure after this Robert wont like the Pre-Madonna very much!


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Medicine said:


> The guy is on here trying to say Maidana was taking drugs against Broner and you call me the troll..
> 
> And what the Fuck is Urban??? Is that Wearing chains and grills in your mouth making rap videos??? Cause only a few fighters do that...Plenty of fighers from "urban" areas don't act like that what so ever..Not only to mention I grew up in one of the most "Urban" places in the damn country.


then 'medicine' needs to take some meds and follow a new sport upon recovery



TeddyL said:


> The commission have sided with Team Maidana, however the specific pair cannot be used.
> 
> Expect Floyd to throw his toys out of the pram for some hype


good to know

would have been a shame if he couldn't wear gloves with that great design


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Itll be interesting to see what happens. Maidana should hold out as there is no way Floyd cancels the fight and getting that little mental edge could help him.
> 
> I mean Chino is at a huge disadvantage when it comes to skillset so he should look to get over everything else he can. Floyd always bosses around over stuff like this (as all marquee fighters do) but Chino would actually win this little game if he holds out.
> 
> Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


Maidana might as well hold out.. Floyd wont lose out on this easy payday. I don't understand why the little pretty, Diva bitch is soo worried about the gloves.. He wont get hit much. Maidana needs to teach little Ms. Prissy that he can't always get his way!


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Typical Mayweather Primadonna shit. He will get his way at the end of the day. Wants to show who's boss


Whoa.. Thought you were a Mayweather fan?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I say let him fight with those paper gloves, but don't be surprised when Maidana breaks his hand trying to punch Floyd's elbow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> I thought Floyd (given the circumstances) was extremely respectful. The gloves are clearly shit...this is the big leagues, you could tell Robert was embarrassed.


Yup.

Mind games, hyping the fight, or actual fuck up? All of the above. Ellerbe did his job.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Wonder if team Maidana put those chintzy ass gloves in there on purpose just to troll.......


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

shenmue said:


> You blaming Maidana instead of the people who were asked to make these custom gloves is stupid. Its an error by Everlast, why can't you see this?.


I didn't "blame" anyone, I simply responded to your "cowardly" comment.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> I thought Floyd (given the circumstances) was extremely respectful. The gloves are clearly shit...this is the big leagues, you could tell Robert was embarrassed.


Oh you thought he was being extremely respectful? I could give one fuck about what some ****** from Bumfuck Arkansas thinks.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah they look like those cheapass gloves you can buy at walmart that slip on your hands. No way in hell I'd even want to wear them or fight against a guy in them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those blue gloves are hilariously bad though, look like theyve picked up their sparring gloves, well used and flimsy.

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah they look like those cheapass gloves you can buy at walmart that slip on your hands. No way in hell I'd even want to wear them or fight against a guy in them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought they look used/tampered with too but I think thats how Everlast's Mexican style is purposely made


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

thats boxing. fucking *nothing *can be simple :lol:


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

although i don't understand how these are Mexican style. it's not like Cleto Reyes gloves are flat like that.


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

Those blue gloves are to flat Chino will wear red everlast gloves tomorrow watch


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

Whatever. 

Fight will happen. Floyd bout dat money.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Can't believe team Maidana would try something bush league like this. Were they really expecting to get away with it?


----------



## Emeritus (Jun 9, 2013)

I don't know what has happened here but those blue ones are not right, I assume it's just an error on Everlasts part or whoever did the customising also they know full well they should arrive sealed and wrapped.

I think Garcia should know and understand that.

Secondly if the red ones are approved and there is sufficient padding then he should be allowed to wear those I don't know why Ellerbe would object to those.

Hopefully a resolution can be found but I don't think either fighter is to blame however the customiser is.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Whatever, they'll sort it out. Those blue gloves look well worn and wrinkled. I've had triumph united sparring gloves for ears and they don't look wrinkled like that. Whatever the commission decides is fine. Floyd can't make Maidana wear the same gloves as him but let the gloves be right.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Maidana can just sit and hold tight tbh. FLoyd couldn't realistically pull it even if he was unhappy. If the gloves have been approved and he pulled then he would get sued for the purse without the fight going ahead.

After this week with:

Saying he wants to buy The Clippers
Saying he may retire
Posting controversial shit about his ex missus
Threatening to pull the fight

I think we can chalk it all down to selling.


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

Anyone remember the incident when Garcia entered Team Pac's room and complained that his hand wraps was done incorrectly? Garcia was worried about Pac having an unfair advantage against Margarito.

Ironic indeed. Now when Floyd points out an error in Maidana's gloves suddenly Garcia says it's no big deal. Oh, so it's only a big deal when the opposition is seemingly trying to break the rules? Robert Garcia has always been a class act but he has been losing points lately.

Some people are saying Team Maidana should hold out. Why? That doesn't make any sense. Regardless of how he performs he's getting paid millions of dollars whereas if the fight doesn't happen he gets nothing. I say just wear whatever gloves are considered appropriate because it's not a street fight. It's also a business. You don't want to jeopardize that fat paycheck over something as petty as gloves. Floyd is the A side anyway. When he was fighting Oscar he conceded to a lot of things DLH demanded. Maidana has to follow the same path.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

gyllespie said:


> Anyone remember the incident when Garcia entered Team Pac's room and complained that his hand wraps was done incorrectly? Garcia was worried about Pac having an unfair advantage against Margarito.
> 
> Ironic indeed. Now when Floyd points out an error in Maidana's gloves suddenly Garcia says it's no big deal. Oh, so it's only a big deal when the opposition is seemingly trying to break the rules? Robert Garcia has always been a class act but he has been losing points lately.
> 
> Some people are saying Team Maidana should hold out. Why? That doesn't make any sense. Regardless of how he performs he's getting paid millions of dollars whereas if the fight doesn't happen he gets nothing. I say just wear whatever gloves are considered appropriate because it's not a street fight. It's also a business. You don't want to jeopardize that fat paycheck over something as petty as gloves. Floyd is the A side anyway. When he was fighting Oscar he conceded to a lot of things DLH demanded. Maidana has to follow the same path.


Nah. If Maidana wears Floyd's pillow gloves, whatever slim chance he had of winning the fight goes out the window.


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Nah. If Maidana wears Floyd's pillow gloves, whatever slim chance he had of winning the fight goes out the window.


But if the fight doesn't happen due to the fact that Maidana wants to wear his custom gloves then he won't get a shot at all. On top of that he won't get paid.

Floyd doesn't need Maidana. Mayweather wouldn't fight Pac over a blood test. Why would he cave in to a guy like Maidana??


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

This should be about being a Floyd fan or Floyd hater. This is about right & wrong.

There's no chance those gloves are brand new, & that's no manufacturing fault either. Those gloves have been fucked with.

Garcia should have noticed that shit straight from the get go. Poor form all round from team Madiana.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Emeritus (Jun 9, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Nah. If Maidana wears Floyd's pillow gloves, whatever slim chance he had of winning the fight goes out the window.


I think we got to be fair Cotto wore Everlast and Floyd didn't have an issue and he is a big puncher too....hell I have a 3 year old pair of Everlast that look better than those.

If the red ones are faulty get Everlast to fly some more in, it's really not that hard.

I don't think Floyd should make Maidana wear Grants either let Everlast get new pairs flown in.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Ellerbe doesn't want his gay love's face to get all bruised up.

Big surprise.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Floyd needs that money to get the Clippers.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Gloves have to be brand new unopened. Boxers get to choose which brand before they get hand wrapped. So I dunno what the hell is up with that opened glove

What I'm saying is there will be like 10 pairs of brand new in opened gloves in plastic wrap.

It's why Roy Jones wasn't allowed to wear his Maroon Grant Gloves to match his boxing trunks. They were already opened..


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Realistically, this is probably just a ploy to mess with Maidana's head, and shake his confidence.


Floyd is actually worried about this fight. (as he should be.)


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Realistically, this is probably just a ploy to mess with Maidana's head, and shake his confidence.
> 
> Floyd is actually worried about this fight. (as he should be.)


What a load of crap.

If Mayweather wanted to wear a already opened & clearly worn down pair of gloves what would you have said?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Realistically, this is probably just a ploy to mess with Maidana's head, and shake his confidence.
> 
> Floyd is actually worried about this fight. (as he should be.)


Go to the avatar bet tgread and put your money where you mouth is


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> What a load of crap.
> 
> If Mayweather wanted to wear a already opened & clearly worn down pair of gloves what would you have said?


you don't get it, do you?

The rules are clear for championship bouts. This is a complete non-issue, Maidana's camp probably didn't know the rules as you can typically use old gloves in non-championship fights. All that had to happen is that the commission inform them of the rules. The end. No public statement from Ellerbre, no contoversy, no nothing.

- But Ellerbe chose to make a big public stink about it.

Now why would that be, do you think? I guess he just enjoys the limelight. Yeah, that must be it.....


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Fighthype has video up


lol this shit crazy.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

There was one pair that was wrapped so you know there shouldn't be a problem. 

I can't believe in this day and age that they would only bring 3 pairs of gloves though. I've seen he glove picks with like 15 pairs there ready to pick so whoever organized this has ballsed up.

And whats that with also having the powerline? gloves, so they had a backup glove in case those ones couldn't be worn - sounds like they expected something like this to happen.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I laughed when Floyd said 'fuck this shit, he can wear the same gloves, make things fair' and Garcia just said ' yeah, you can wear these gloves too then'.


----------



## pijo (Jun 24, 2012)

Why the fuck couldn't Leonard speak...redis...rediss....distrib.....hahaha.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

pijo said:


> Why the fuck couldn't Leonard speak...redis...rediss....distrib.....hahaha.


He still managed to speak better than Snr. There was an interesting debate going on and then Snr chimed in with just a load of noise.


----------



## Emeritus (Jun 9, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> you don't get it, do you?
> 
> The rules are clear for championship bouts. This is a complete non-issue, Maidana's camp probably didn't know the rules as you can typically use old gloves in non-championship fights. All that had to happen is that the commission inform them of the rules. The end. No public statement from Ellerbre, no contoversy, no nothing.
> 
> ...


I don't understand what you are saying, so despite the rules stating that gloves should be sealed and brand new you are OK with the fact that they brought unsealed gloves that look to be used yet are claiming to be new to a fight of this magnitude?

As far as I am aware the rules for this fight are the same as his last fight and the fight before that.

I personally do not think it is Maidanas fault but someone somewhere fucked up and for me it is an issue but at least one that can be resolved.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Emeritus said:


> I think we got to be fair Cotto wore Everlast and Floyd didn't have an issue and he is a big puncher too....hell I have a 3 year old pair of Everlast that look better than those.
> *
> If the red ones are faulty get Everlast to fly some more in, it's really not that hard.*
> 
> I don't think Floyd should make Maidana wear Grants either let Everlast get new pairs flown in.


The red Everlast gloves were approved by the commission but that's irrelevant to Mayweather


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

If Maidana can still used that style and brand, it shouldn't make no difference to him... Unless, either the gloves have been tampered with (which i doubt) or its a principle thing...


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Emeritus said:


> I don't understand what you are saying, so despite the rules stating that gloves should be sealed and brand new you are OK with the fact that they brought unsealed gloves that look to be used yet are claiming to be new to a fight of this magnitude?
> 
> As far as I am aware the rules for this fight are the same as his last fight and the fight before that.
> 
> I personally do not think it is Maidanas fault but someone somewhere fucked up and for me it is an issue but at least one that can be resolved.


On that video they look wrapped, there are about five pair under Garcia and you see Ellerbe open a pair of the red ones. There are about three pairs of blue ones so I'm presuming they just completely messed the specs up on them if only the red ones got approved.

Not sure why they would send a load of wrapped ones and then one pair opened though. All seems a bit strange unless they have queried the one Ellerbe opened when they when they kicked everyone out and forgot after all the arguing. Would be an hilarious blunder if so.


----------



## Emeritus (Jun 9, 2013)

Chatty said:


> On that video they look wrapped, there are about five pair under Garcia and you see Ellerbe open a pair of the red ones. There are about three pairs of blue ones so I'm presuming they just completely messed the specs up on them if only the red ones got approved.


Apparently they were wrapped in what we call cellophane in the UK but were not manufacturer sealed which is a requirement by the commission.

Definitely something went wrong but I'm not placing any blame on Maidana.

As for the reds if the commission have accepted the reds that doesn't mean they are correct I remember the commission approved a fighter stacking his wraps before and the trainer had to kick up a hell of a fuss to get it changed as their rep didn't even know what he was looking for.

But the solution is easy get Everlast to fly a few more pairs in we got a fight no big controversy


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

the blue ones definitely looked suspect as hell. but if the red ones are approved, There's nothing Floyds camp can do. let the show go on.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Its all sorted now lads, we have a prizefight:


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Is the fight on or not...I need to know whether I'm signing up to boxnation (again) today or not?


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

AzarZ said:


> doubt this is to hype the fight and the fight will go ahead. they just playing games with the maidana camp to unsettle them.


Re. Klitschko's...


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Arran said:


> Is the fight on or not...I need to know whether I'm signing up to boxnation (again) today or not?


On, no way people are gonna waste hundreds of millions over some trivial shit like gloves.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Chatty said:


> On, no way people are gonna waste hundreds of millions over some trivial shit like gloves.


yeah you would have thought that...but with Maidana thinking hes in the right, Floyd insecure as ever and wanting his own and no one wanting to lose the upper hand by backing down.....


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I got a horrible déjà vu about Barrera-Hamed when I started to read the thread.
Well,not horrible,but I just had a tiny millisecond where I thought Floyd could end up like Hamed.



EDIT: Meds taken,much better now.:bbb


----------



## sg-85 (Jun 21, 2012)

a


Chatty said:


> He still managed to speak better than Snr. There was an interesting debate going on and then Snr chimed in with just a load of noise.


:lol:


----------



## pijo (Jun 24, 2012)

Chatty said:


> He still managed to speak better than Snr. There was an interesting debate going on and then Snr chimed in with just a load of noise.


Yeah, I noticed that. He just wanted to put his 2 cents in. Blokes a cock.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

If Maidana doen't want to fight, They will just shift the card around.

Make Khan-Mayweather as the headline and put Maidana in with Collazo.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

View attachment 1722


The gloves Maidana was trying to wear on fight night.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> the blue ones definitely looked suspect as hell. but if the red ones are approved, There's nothing Floyds camp can do. let the show go on.


Agreed. The blue gloves looked shady but it is not Maidanas fault.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Chatty said:


> He still managed to speak better than Snr. There was an interesting debate going on and then Snr chimed in with just a load of noise.


:lol:


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

This thread just goes to show who is interested in Mayweather losing no matter what it takes.

Team Garcia is responsible for their equipment and they had a pair of obviously suspicious gloves for the biggest fight of their entire existence.

They were looking for an unfair advantage in such an obvious and basic way against the best boxing team on the planet. Bad tactics.
@Chatty , you ought to be ashamed of yourself too, you're okay with a Floyd opponent cheating because he's going up against Floyd? WTF?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

browsing said:


> This thread just goes to show who is interested in Mayweather losing no matter what it takes.
> 
> Team Garcia is responsible for their equipment and they had a pair of obviously suspicious gloves for the biggest fight of their entire existence.
> 
> ...


Whose cheating, blue gloves got knocked back and red ones approved. They have the makers of the glove with them to say they weren't intending on the glove's being shady, just sounds like they cocked up.

Bad on Everlast as by the sounds of it they have put the correct weight of horsehair in compared to the foam but haven't matched the correct amount of padding - easy mistake to make but shouldn't happen from a company who are based in glove design.

Plus at the end of it, you could give him concrete gloves and he still gonna get whupped.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Was Maidana there?


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Mayweather promotions have to back down. The commission and the contract state that the red Mexican Everlast are acceptable.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Arran said:


> Is the fight on or not...I need to know whether I'm signing up to boxnation (again) today or not?


How much does that cost?


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Maidana and Garcia have said they either fight in the commission approved Red Mexican Everlast or they walk. He said fighting in a glove type he has never worn is out of the question.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I got a horrible déjà vu about Barrera-Hamed when I started to read the thread.
> Well,not horrible,but I just had a tiny millisecond where I thought Floyd could end up like Hamed.
> 
> EDIT: Meds taken,much better now.:bbb


Then you realized he's fighting Maidana LMAO..


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Whose cheating, blue gloves got knocked back and red ones approved. They have the makers of the glove with them to say they weren't intending on the glove's being shady, just sounds like they cocked up.
> 
> Bad on Everlast as by the sounds of it they have put the correct weight of horsehair in compared to the foam but haven't matched the correct amount of padding - easy mistake to make but shouldn't happen from a company who are based in glove design.
> 
> Plus at the end of it, you could give him concrete gloves and he still gonna get whupped.


Absolutely anyone who has experience with boxing at all can take one look at those first pair of gloves and tell something is wrong with them. Robert Garcia is a great guy with a lot of experience, he had to know those gloves were suspicious. Were they just praying that some how or some way the sixty year plus experience of TMT camp was going to miss the fact that Maidana's 'custom' made gloves were paper thin?

Someone like Garcia doesn't get a pass on gloves that one can assume were placed to give Maidana an unfair advantage. Team Maidana was trying to cheat. These are 'new' and 'custom made' gloves? :lol:










These gloves are an absolute joke. The average guy in the gym can't even use these on the heavybag because if he wraps his own hands up it wouldn't be adequate protection. You'd hurt your hand. Guaranteed.

:lol: This thread has exposed a lot of people who obviously have never boxed under a coach, trainer or in an active gym. These gloves would get thrown into the trash. Literally.

Also, your last line is a complete lie and undermines the spirit of the sport. Floyd is a human and Maidana hits hard enough without seeking unfair advantages. If he was got his Margarito on, he'd injure Floyd inside of a few rounds.

Stop trying to cheat and stop trying to shrug off cheaters.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> Was Maidana there?


I've watched several videos of the incident. He isn't there.

Robert Garcia was there though and he looked like he was bluffing his ass off IMO.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

browsing said:


> Absolutely anyone who has experience with boxing at all can take one look at those first pair of gloves and tell something is wrong with them. Robert Garcia is a great guy with a lot of experience, he had to know those gloves were suspicious. Were they just praying that some how or some way the sixty year plus experience of TMT camp was going to miss the fact that Maidana's 'custom' made gloves were paper thin?
> 
> Someone like Garcia doesn't get a pass on gloves that one can assume were placed to give Maidana an unfair advantage. Team Maidana was trying to cheat. These are 'new' and 'custom made' gloves? :lol:
> 
> ...


How is Team Maidana attempting to cheat. Are you suggesting they had an inside man on the Everlast production line? If so you are a fucking moron.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Whose cheating, blue gloves got knocked back and red ones approved. They have the makers of the glove with them to say they weren't intending on the glove's being shady, just sounds like they cocked up.
> 
> Bad on Everlast as by the sounds of it they have put the correct weight of horsehair in compared to the foam but haven't matched the correct amount of padding - easy mistake to make but shouldn't happen from a company who are based in glove design.
> 
> Plus at the end of it, you could give him concrete gloves and he still gonna get whupped.


Agreed.. Thats what makes this hilarious! Floyd is so Insecure and soo Beta he's still worried about something as simple as a pair of gloves against Marcos Maidana.. Those Gloves weren't tampered with.. Floyd is just a Prissy little princess that wants everything his way or he will go home and take his toys with him! Haha


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

browsing said:


> Absolutely anyone who has experience with boxing at all can take one look at those first pair of gloves and tell something is wrong with them. Robert Garcia is a great guy with a lot of experience, he had to know those gloves were suspicious. Were they just praying that some how or some way the sixty year plus experience of TMT camp was going to miss the fact that Maidana's 'custom' made gloves were paper thin?
> 
> Someone like Garcia doesn't get a pass on gloves that one can assume were placed to give Maidana an unfair advantage. Team Maidana was trying to cheat. These are 'new' and 'custom made' gloves? :lol:
> 
> ...


The blue gloves are awful but that's hardly there fault. They just give the glove company specs on what they want. The glove company bring a load of pairs to the the fight, the commission signs them off and then they pick two pair, those pairs stay with the commission until the arena when they are getting ready for the fight.

So unless Everlast are part of this cheating conspiracy I don't think Maidana or his team have much to do with it. They are probably pissed off that Everlast fucked up the gloves and caused all this bother for them.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

browsing said:


> I've watched several videos of the incident. He isn't there.
> 
> Robert Garcia was there though and he looked like he was bluffing his ass off IMO.


Maidana was at the hotel. Garcia has said he isn't even aware of the issue.

Fact is the commission have sided with Team Maidana. Maidana can wear red Mexican everlast.

It's up to Floyd whether he wants to fight or not tomorrow night.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> Then you realized he's fighting Maidana LMAO..


I've eaten crow and admitted I was wrong when I thought up until the start of last year that Maidana was overrated.
Now I'm a fan and he produced the most satisfying win in all of boxing for years(even more than JMM-Pac IV)
But tonight ain't his night Slug.You having a bet?


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I've eaten crow and admitted I was wrong when I thought up until the start of last year that Maidana was overrated.
> Now I'm a fan and he produced the most satisfying win in all of boxing for years(even more than JMM-Pac IV)
> But tonight ain't his night Slug.You having a bet?


Stylistically this is a horrible match-up for Maidana.. I bet 600$ to win 300$ on Floyd by Decision. This seems like a safe bet since Floyd doesn't seem to go for KO's anymore and Maidana is fairly resilient. Im still a little worried that Floyd could get a late stoppage on Cuts due to him being able to Counter Maidana at will!


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> Agreed.. Thats what makes this hilarious! Floyd is so Insecure and soo Beta he's still worried about something as simple as a pair of gloves against Marcos Maidana.. Those Gloves weren't tampered with.. Floyd is just a Prissy little princess that wants everything his way or he will go home and take his toys with him! Haha


Mayweather is smart enough to know anything can happen in boxing. Being arrogant enough to believe something stupid like I am so talented that it won't matter is what leads to guys getting knocked out or losing.

It damn sure isn't like people are going to give Mayweather extra credit for beating Maidana with these types of gloves.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> How is Team Maidana attempting to cheat. Are you suggesting they had an inside man on the Everlast production line? If so you are a fucking moron.


They tried to cheat because they came to the glove selection with unwrapped clearly suspicious gloves as their primary choice. That in itself is an attempt at cheating. It doesn't matter where these gloves came from, all of that is irrelevant. These gloves are clearly suspicious and a championship trainer like Robert Garcia knows that on sight, let alone touching them, let alone standing over them and they're unwrapped.

It doesn't matter where the gloves came from, who or what is reponsible for their 'appearance and customization and pad distrubution'. Team Garcia's equipment is representative of Team Garcia.

I box in Everlast gloves. These gloves are hilariously 'customized'.



Chatty said:


> The blue gloves are awful but that's hardly there fault. They just give the glove company specs on what they want. The glove company bring a load of pairs to the the fight, the commission signs them off and then they pick two pair, those pairs stay with the commission until the arena when they are getting ready for the fight.
> 
> So unless Everlast are part of this cheating conspiracy I don't think Maidana or his team have much to do with it. They are probably pissed off that Everlast fucked up the gloves and caused all this bother for them.


So Everlast is reponsible and not Team Garcia? How much these gloves didn't come sealed like the rest? Everlast ships gloves unwrapped now? 
Irregardless of those answers, Robert Garcia had to know, just on sight, those gloves were awful. They don't even look like the red pair of gloves (that happened to be sealed) by sight alone.

Im glad the issue is resolved, apparently, but Team Garcia knew better than to try to use this amateur tactics in a fight of this magnitude.

Atleast now we know Everlast apparently includes 'thin padding' to their customization options. :lol:


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> Stylistically this is a horrible match-up for Maidana.. I bet 600$ to win 300$ on Floyd by Decision. This seems like a safe bet since Floyd doesn't seem to go for KO's anymore and Maidana is fairly resilient. Im still a little worried that Floyd could get a late stoppage on Cuts due to him being able to Counter Maidana at will!


I'm thinking Floyd 109-108 but I've a worrying suspicion Garcia won't let Chino out for the last.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> Maidana was at the hotel. Garcia has said he isn't even aware of the issue.
> 
> Fact is the commission have sided with Team Maidana. Maidana can wear red Mexican everlast.
> 
> It's up to Floyd whether he wants to fight or not tomorrow night.


:lol:

The red everlast gloves are fine. Maidana's special pair of gloves were the problem all along. If TMT took issue with the gloves present, I dont blame them, Team Garcia tried to pull a fast one and tactically speaking, you should immediately be suspicious of whatever else they brought with them to.

Dont you worry though, the fight is still on and if the commission has the red gloves in their safe keeping then those will be the gloves Floyd fights Maidana in.

As long as everything is on fair and clean the fight will go along as planned.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Concrete said:


> Mayweather is smart enough to know anything can happen in boxing. Being arrogant enough to believe something stupid like I am so talented that it won't matter is what leads to guys getting knocked out or losing.
> 
> It damn sure isn't like people are going to give Mayweather extra credit for beating Maidana with these types of gloves.


So bring me up to speed. Team Mayweather rejected the blue everlast gloves due to the padding. Why is he rejecting the Red ones if the Commission Ok'd them?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

browsing said:


> They tried to cheat because they came to the glove selection with unwrapped clearly suspicious gloves as their primary choice. That in itself is an attempt at cheating. It doesn't matter where these gloves came from, all of that is irrelevant. These gloves are clearly suspicious and a championship trainer like Robert Garcia knows that on sight, let alone touching them, let alone standing over them and they're unwrapped.
> 
> It doesn't matter where the gloves came from, who or what is reponsible for their 'appearance and customization and pad distrubution'. Team Garcia's equipment is representative of Team Garcia.
> 
> ...


Everlast are responsible for distributing the gloves but if your that intent on them cheating here's Ellerbe himself saying he doesn't believe anything dodgy went on, just the gloves being inadequate:






That enough for you?

I'd imagine that Garcia knew as soon as he saw them but for all we know he saw them no sooner than Ellerbe did, he doesn't once deny that they are unsuitable and he argues over the use of the red gloves other than when he's clearly taking the piss.

As for the packaging, who knows why it wasn't wrapped. i guess Everlast need to come out and explain.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

browsing said:


> I've watched several videos of the incident. He isn't there.
> 
> Robert Garcia was there though and he looked like he was bluffing his ass off IMO.


Shouldn't he have been there to pick his gloves?

This fight better go ahead, can't be doing with this drama on fight day supposed to be studying.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> So bring me up to speed. Team Mayweather rejected the blue everlast gloves due to the padding. Why is he rejecting the Red ones if the Commission Ok'd them?


That I don't know, most likely the attempt to use the blue gloves has made Mayweather question there integrity so he thinks the safest way ensure a level playing field is for them to use glove he knows will ensure that.


----------



## tonys333 (Jun 5, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> How much does that cost?


if you sign up before 10 30 pm you get a free month you pay £12 per month (am sure it used to be £10) an £8 registration fee and you get a 2nd consecutive month free.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Garcia is claiming Floyds team also rejected using Reyes gloves for those bringing that up earlier in the thread.

Not sure if that was in the negotiations to begin with or if they offered that after the glove debacle but it looks like they are gonna drag it out for all it is worth.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> Shouldn't he have been there to pick his gloves?
> 
> This fight better go ahead, can't be doing with this drama on fight day supposed to be studying.


I don't know, I think only the trainers have to be present. Not the fighters. Floyd is always there to pick his gloves himself though (as far as Ive noticed).

The fight is going ahead. The issue has been cleared up as far as I know. The 'special' gloves Team Garcia had there for Maidana to use have been taken away and he'll be fighting in another Everlast brand of his selection.

This issue has already been cleared up.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Concrete said:


> That I don't know, most likely the attempt to use the blue gloves has made Mayweather question there integrity so he thinks the safest way ensure a level playing field is for them to use glove he knows will ensure that.


If the Commission inspects the gloves and Ok's them and it's in the contract that the Brand is fine then Maidana has every right to stick to his guns! Let Floyd kiss his Easy 50 Million Dollar payday Goodbye.. :lol: Fugggit


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

browsing said:


> I don't know, I think only the trainers have to be present. Not the fighters. Floyd is always there to pick his gloves himself though (as far as Ive noticed).
> 
> The fight is going ahead. The issue has been cleared up as far as I know. The 'special' gloves Team Garcia had there for Maidana to use have been taken away and he'll be fighting in another Everlast brand of his selection.
> 
> This issue has already been cleared up.


OK sweet.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Fighters don't need to show, their representative can pick their gloves if they want. 

I gotta feeling Chino was told to stay away on purpose or at least sent away. We don't see the beginning of the video so who knows what went on beforehand but from what I've read and seen I think Everlast have fucked up the specs, Garcia has just rolled the dice on them (possibly to wind Floyd up) and Floyd has decided that he aint trusting anything but his own gloves and thats how they have came to a stalemate.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Fighters don't need to show, their representative can pick their gloves if they want.
> 
> I gotta feeling Chino was told to stay away on purpose or at least sent away. We don't see the beginning of the video so who knows what went on beforehand but from what I've read and seen I think Everlast have fucked up the specs, Garcia has just rolled the dice on them (possibly to wind Floyd up) and Floyd has decided that he aint trusting anything but his own gloves and thats how they have came to a stalemate.


So it hasn't been settled?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Ivan Drago said:


> So it hasn't been settled?


Not as far as I've read from any viable source.

They are probables all asleep now or at least trying to wind down. Not sure of exact time differences between here and there but it should be morning soon (or possibly already) and it'll pick up again.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Not as far as I've read from any viable source.
> 
> They are probables all asleep now or at least trying to wind down. Not sure of exact time differences between here and there but it should be morning soon (or possibly already) and it'll pick up again.


Vegas is west coast so probably about 7/8 hours behind us.

I've no doubt it'll work out too much at stake for all parties. I reckon Floyd will get his way.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

browsing said:


> They tried to cheat because they came to the glove selection with unwrapped clearly suspicious gloves as their primary choice. That in itself is an attempt at cheating. It doesn't matter where these gloves came from, all of that is irrelevant. These gloves are clearly suspicious and a championship trainer like Robert Garcia knows that on sight, let alone touching them, let alone standing over them and they're unwrapped.


What are you talking about you clown. They didn't come with any gloves. The gloves were already there.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Arran said:


> Is the fight on or not...I need to know whether I'm signing up to boxnation (again) today or not?





Slugger3000 said:


> How much does that cost?


Don't forget you can get the 2nd month free at the moment.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> What are you talking about you clown. They didn't come with any gloves. The gloves were already there.


Team Garcia brought their gloves to the venue. What don't you understand about that?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The more you look into this situation the sneakier Team Garcia is coming across.

Its clear they were up to some suspicious stuff. The Everlast Rep on the venue -the one with Team Garcia- is up to some shady business.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Guys it's not that hard to understand. The blue gloves were appropriately padded with a different material. That material is horse hair. Horse hair is understandably underpadded and really everyone, including Robert Garcia, knew it wouldn't be accepted (the NSAC also disapproved the horse hair gloves). The ploy was to get under Floyd's skin and...had Floyd's team not noticed. Maidana would be fighting with bare knuckles tomorrow. Absolute shame that he even tried this as I previously held Robert Garcia in fairly high standing.

Floyd's team kept rejecting gloves because they were pissed off (understandably so), but they were just being irrational saying Maidana had to fight in pillows. Maidana (and every other fight) just can't use horse-hair padded gloves


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

browsing said:


> Robert Garcia is a great guy with a lot of experience, he had to know those gloves were suspicious. Were they just praying that some how or some way the sixty year plus experience of TMT camp was going to miss the fact that Maidana's 'custom' made gloves were paper thin?
> 
> Someone like Garcia doesn't get a pass on gloves that one can assume were placed to give Maidana an unfair advantage. Team Maidana was trying to cheat. These are 'new' and 'custom made' gloves? :lol:
> 
> ...





Chatty said:


> The blue gloves are awful but that's hardly there fault. They just give the glove *company specs on what they want.* The glove company bring a load of pairs to the the fight, the commission signs them off and then they pick two pair, those pairs stay with the commission until the arena when they are getting ready for the fight.





browsing said:


> They tried to cheat because they came to the glove selection with unwrapped clearly suspicious gloves as their primary choice. That in itself is an attempt at cheating. It doesn't matter where these gloves came from, all of that is irrelevant. These gloves are clearly suspicious and a championship trainer like Robert Garcia knows that on sight, let alone touching them, let alone standing over them and they're unwrapped.
> 
> It doesn't matter where the gloves came from, who or what is reponsible for their 'appearance and customization and pad distrubution'. Team Garcia's equipment is representative of Team Garcia.
> 
> ...





bjl12 said:


> Guys it's not that hard to understand. The blue gloves were appropriately padded with a different material. That material is horse hair. Horse hair is understandably underpadded and really everyone, including Robert Garcia, knew it wouldn't be accepted (the NSAC also disapproved the horse hair gloves). The ploy was to get under Floyd's skin and...had Floyd's team not noticed. Maidana would be fighting with bare knuckles tomorrow. Absolute shame that he even tried this as I previously held Robert Garcia in fairly high standing.
> 
> Floyd's team kept rejecting gloves because they were pissed off (understandably so), but they were just being irrational saying Maidana had to fight in pillows. Maidana (and every other fight) just can't use horse-hair padded gloves


all of this

+


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

browsing said:


> Team Garcia brought their gloves to the venue. What don't you understand about that?


Source or fuck off cunt


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Everlast are responsible for distributing the gloves but if your that intent on them cheating here's Ellerbe himself saying he doesn't believe anything dodgy went on, just the gloves being inadequate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so the gloves came unwrapped from everlast and not team garcia.

and everlast knows that they are to provide gloves wrapped yet provided them unwrapped which team garcia is not responsible for

now see, the ufc doesnt need to fabricate bullshit in order to try and sell their fights. they dont need to pay everlast to provide unwrapped gloves in order to draw up some sort of interest in some sort of bullshit fight

if floyd is one of greatest as he proclaims then he wouldnt be involved with this garbage fight and would be taking on a real challenge like james kirkland.

what a fucking joke fight this is.

yory boy campas delahoya shit


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

browsing said:


> Team Garcia brought their gloves to the venue. What don't you understand about that?


Do they though, I was pretty sure that the manufacturers had to take them to the arena to avoid camps tampering and this is the whole point. I've had a rake around the net but can't find any rulings in any of the rule books I've found but it just seems like commonsense not to let the fighters just bring their own gloves along.

Boxing can be backwards at times so who knows but I remember watching a video once that went into it and the boxer claimed that he didn't get to see the gloves until the weigh in and that's why many go so they can try them on and make sure they are a good fit etc. If I can remember what fight it was I'll post it up.

Problem is there are that many different orgs and rules that a rule for one fight doesn't mean that happens in another.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

quincy k said:


> so the gloves came unwrapped from everlast and not team garcia.
> 
> and everlast knows that they are to provide gloves wrapped yet provided them unwrapped which team garcia is not responsible for
> 
> ...


UFC is contracted different, everyone has to wear the same gloves cause its all under one company. Boxing is different, you have people represented by different promoters, managers etc and thus they are open to using whatever gloves they want which make it more difficult to police.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> UFC is contracted different, everyone has to wear the same gloves cause its all under one company. Boxing is different, you have people represented by different promoters, managers etc and thus they are open to using whatever gloves they want which make it more difficult to police.


i think that you understand what im getting at.

this glove fiasco was nothing but a publicity stunt for a fight that was getting no publicity

everlast knows that they are to provide wrapped gloves but for monetary compensation they provided them unwrapped.


----------



## Emeritus (Jun 9, 2013)

Again I do not understand how Floyd is to blame for this his gloves were adequately padded, his opponents gloves were neither new (judging by the photos) or adequately padded and they were not sealed?

Even the commission agreed they shouldn't be used.....

Now with regards to the red ones it's not out of the realm of possibility they too could be under padded if the blue ones were customised by Everlast themselves then red ones could have the same issue.

Or could it be that Team Mayweather are now suspicious of all Everlast products and want to avoid them going forward?

Either way the problem is not of Mayweathers making and he is not at fault?!


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Guys it's not that hard to understand. The blue gloves were appropriately padded with a different material. That material is horse hair. Horse hair is understandably underpadded and really everyone, including Robert Garcia, knew it wouldn't be accepted (the NSAC also disapproved the horse hair gloves). The ploy was to get under Floyd's skin and...had Floyd's team not noticed. Maidana would be fighting with bare knuckles tomorrow. Absolute shame that he even tried this as I previously held Robert Garcia in fairly high standing.
> 
> Floyd's team kept rejecting gloves because they were pissed off (understandably so), but they were just being irrational saying Maidana had to fight in pillows. Maidana (and every other fight) just can't use horse-hair padded gloves


That's incorrect. Horse hair gloves are allowed by NSC. They're commonly known as 'punchers gloves'. But those horse hair gloves, that even Grant makes a version of, are still adequately padded in the knuckle area. The gloves Garcia tried to get through were tampered with and were suspicious on sight. Let alone touch.










Here is a little more about 'horse hair' gloves from Elvis Grant. He is the maker of Grant gloves and makes Floyds gloves.





Elvis is seen in the other video, standing next to Floyd when Floyd asks him to try on the 'custom made (tampered with)' gloves.














Maidana's gloves are hilarious.

Okay, so here is the interesting part, here is the 'Mexican Everlast Rep' (the guy who I suspect is the main guy behind the tampered gloves) talking about the Glove situation.






Now, here he is in an earlier video with Maidana 





Yes, Maidana was actually there apparently, he wasn't present at the glove selection scene but he seemed to be on the venue because he tried on a 'pair' of gloves and approved of them, but the pair he tried on WASNT THE EXACT SAME GLOVE that Garcia tried later to get pass the Mayweathers.

Not sure why they tried the ol'switcheroo. 

Anyhow, updates

Maidana is going to wear Everlast gloves. Everlast makes two different types of gloves. Maidana wants to wear the pair filled with horsehair
- Kevin Iole (@KevinI) May 3, 2014​The padding in that glove can be moved TMT is arguing to make a punching surface that is more hand and less glove. Both gloves are approved
- Kevin Iole (@KevinI) May 3, 2014​by the NAC so the commission basically told the camps to resolve. Reps for both sides are meeting to discuss now.
- Kevin Iole (@KevinI) May 3, 2014​


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Emeritus said:


> Again I do not understand how Floyd is to blame for this his gloves were adequately padded, his opponents gloves were neither new (judging by the photos) or adequately padded not were they sealed?
> 
> Even the commission agreed they shouldn't be used.....
> 
> ...


I dont think anyones blaming Mayweather, the blue ones were clearly not good enough but the issue is now the red ones. If the commission has approved them then they should be good to go but I think Floyd is just pushing the issue either from an untrusting perspective in which he feels he can only feel secure if they use his gloves or he just likes the controversy of it all with threads like this one hyping the fight for him.


----------



## Emeritus (Jun 9, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I dont think anyones blaming Mayweather, the blue ones were clearly not good enough but the issue is now the red ones. If the commission has approved them then they should be good to go but I think Floyd is just pushing the issue either from an untrusting perspective in which he feels he can only feel secure if they use his gloves or he just likes the controversy of it all with threads like this one hyping the fight for him.


Some people in this thread are saying Mayweather is trying to rattle Team Maidana or having a hissy fit.

But the thing is commissions do get things wrong, or it may be Team Mayweather suspicious.

Just fly a load more Everlast in, I really don't think Maidana should be forced to wear Grants (although that is better than no fight)
Mayweather doesn't have a history if demanding what gloves fighters wear?


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

browsing said:


> That's incorrect. Horse hair gloves are allowed by NSC. They're commonly known as 'punchers gloves'. But those horse hair gloves, that even Grant makes a version of, are still adequately padded in the knuckle area. The gloves Garcia tried to get through were tampered with and were suspicious on sight. Let alone touch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So technically Maidana has agreed to wear gloves approved. So Maidana is within his rights and Floyd just has to accept it?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Emeritus said:


> Some people in this thread are saying Mayweather is trying to rattle Team Maidana or having a hissy fit.
> 
> But the thing is commissions do get things wrong, or it may be Team Mayweather suspicious.
> 
> ...


No he doesn't.

Everlast MX gloves don't look like the gloves Team Garcia tried to sneak past Floyd. 
Horse hair gloves are nothing new. Everyone who boxes knows of them and what they're for. So its not 'horse hair' gloves that are the problem.
Its not Everlast MX gloves that are the problem.
Its the obvious (yet unofficial) problem that the particular pair of 'customized mexican' Everlast MX that Team Garcia presented were obviously tampered with.



> Mayweather is set to use Grant gloves, but Maidana's Everlast MX gloves were suspected of being "back-loaded" around the wrist area in addition to not having enough padding at the crest of the fist, according to Mayweather's attorney, John Hornewer, in a report on The Sweet Science website.
> Mayweather, Hornewer and Mayweather Promotions CEO Leonard Ellerbe objected to the distribution of the padding as well of the "integrity of the packaging" of the equipment, which was shrink-wrapped.
> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/...y-threaten-floyd-mayweather-jr-marcos-maidana


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> So technically Maidana has agreed to wear gloves approved. So Maidana is within his rights and Floyd just has to accept it?


The issue has never been Everlast gloves. :lol: Floyd can't legally bar the use of Everlast equipment in the ring with him. Everlast isn't the problem.
That 'Everlast' thing is just a red herring. 
The 'horse hair' thing is a red herring.

Floyd doesn't have to accept anything I don't think. They're trying to make sure Maidana is coming into the fight with under padded gloves. Horse hair gloves is nothing new in the sport of boxing.

So unless TMT announces 'No fighters with horse hair gloves can fight Money.' Horse hair gloves themselves aren't the issue.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

The blue gloves are swag as well shame he doesn't get to wear them.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

browsing said:


> The issue has never been Everlast gloves. :lol: Floyd can't legally bar the use of Everlast equipment in the ring with him. Everlast isn't the problem.
> That 'Everlast' thing is just a red herring.
> The 'horse hair' thing is a red herring.
> 
> ...


Yeah so either Floyd accepts the new approved gloves, or he doesn't fight.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Has it been confirmed that Maidana is going to wear the red approved everlast gloves?. Hope he doesn't agree to fight with Grants.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> The blue gloves are swag as well shame he doesn't get to wear them.


If you watched the video you'd see they had more than one pair of 'blue' gloves.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

There argument is that the horse hair is not padded enough in the knuckle area. The gloves weighed 8 ounces and were perfectly fine in every other regard, the battered look of them is the style of the glove but the horse hair has been applied to other areas more than the knuckle section of the glove.

Not sure how they would tamper with them without leaving evidence. If its not a mistake on Everlast's part then they would need to unstitch them to move the horse hair and then re-stitch them and I think you would be able to tell if they did that. Plus if they are in the room with the commisioners I'm unsure to how that would happen.

So either Everlast cocked up or one of their employers is paid off if its done dodgy.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

If it was an employer being paid off all they have to do is ring Everlast and ask if the gloves were shrink wrapped and then they will know if they were tampered with.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

browsing said:


> If you watched the video you'd see they had more than one pair of 'blue' gloves.


Yeah they had others shrink wrapped but I thought the blue was out of the question completely, not just that 1 pair.

Isn't it the red ones that have been approved.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Chatty said:


> If it was an employer being paid off all they have to do is ring Everlast and ask if the gloves were shrink wrapped and then they will know if they were tampered with.


I'm sure in the next five hours or so we will know what is going to happen.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Trash Bags said:


> They're just hyping the fight.


This.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> So technically Maidana has agreed to wear gloves approved. So Maidana is within his rights and Floyd just has to accept it?


Floyd clearly has a sprained vagina.

Maybe he didn't realize this was gong to be an actual fight?


----------



## tonys333 (Jun 5, 2013)

Robert Garcia said that team Mayweather have also rejected the red pair of Everlast an also rejected a pair of cleto reyes as well basically they want Chino to wear Grants but that first pair of blue Everlast gloves looked really bad.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

- Or like Trashbags said, their just hyping the fight. - but if so, it's a bloddy stupid move because Floyd really does come off like a little crybaby diva on this.

The commission approved the gloves. STFU and box.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

> Glad to here the Nevada commission ruled that Maidana's gloved are perfectly fine. @ChinoMaidana @FloydMayweather @GoldenBoyBoxing
> 
> - Oscar De La Hoya (@OscarDeLaHoya) May 3, 2014


issue resolved.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Issue NOT resolved. Watch the vids. 

The commission approved 2 pairs of gloves, and Floyd still said no. He wants Marcos to wear Grant pillows.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

That Garcia interview really puts the #TMT camp in a bad light...
Floyd's fighter's use/will use either Reyes/Everlast gloves but they are not good enough for his fight??


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Just imagine if they called the fight off.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Well everything has been cleared officially so it's up to Mayeather just to accept the decision or call of the fight.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Chacal said:


> > Glad to here the Nevada commission ruled that Maidana's gloved are perfectly fine. @ChinoMaidana @FloydMayweather @GoldenBoyBoxing
> >
> > - Oscar De La Hoya (@OscarDeLaHoya) May 3, 2014
> 
> ...


I hope he uses autocorrect or otherwise that is just horrible.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Man I really hope they aint gonna go on a mission to only have cushioned gloves next like they did with the drug testing.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Floyd clearly has a sprained vagina.
> 
> Maybe he didn't realize this was gong to be an actual fight?


Maidana is gonna get his ass kicked evenbif he wraps his knuckles in barb wire. You can take the avatar bet if you believe differently.


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

I can see Maidana giving in to Mayweathers demands just to make the fight happen. Hopefully not though if his gloves has been approved by the commision there should be no issues and Maidana should stand his ground.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

This is fucking retarded


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

lmao

people actually think they are going to call off the fight.

they(everlast, tmt and team maidana) are in all likelihood in on this to drum up interest in a fight that nobody gives a shit about.

http://www.bargainseatsonline.com/2288443/Floyd-Mayweather-Jr-vs-Marcos-Maidana

$350.00-460.00 face value tickets now being offered for $260.00 the night of the fight

you can probably get those for less than $200.00 one hour before the khan fight
heres a guy thats willing to sell his tickets for around half price*

4 tickets Mayweather vs Maidana @ MGM - 5/3 (sec 110) - $2 (Las Vegas Blvd)*











Adrien Broner vs Carlos Molina
Amir "King" Khan vs. Luis Collazo
J'Leon Love vs. Marco Antonio Periban
Floyd "Money" Mayweather vs Marcos "El Chino" Maidana
This is a great fight card and will be a fantastic event.

Section: 110 row: GG - asking $600 per. Will only sell in pairs or all 4 together
I can meet some time this evening. Please email me if interested


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Floyd is scared.


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

Damn they quoting to floyd as saying about cleto reyes


"thats how people die"


----------



## Robinson (May 3, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462623981321744384



> YEAH, glove controversy resolved! Al Haymon via Richard Schaefer says fight is on. Mayweather wears Grant, Maidana Everlast! - Kevin Iole


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

This is hilarious actually :lol:.... it shows to people saying that this is a easy fight how Mayweather camp themselves thinks that this is a hard fight. Everybody in Robert´s camp uses these gloves, on one ever complained, it´s clear normal gloves, and yet Mayweather team want some extra advantage for the fight, why you would take a issue in something like that if you were not really very concerned about your opponent, especially your opponent´s power ?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> This is hilarious actually :lol:.... it shows to people saying that this is a easy fight how Mayweather camp themselves thinks that this is a hard fight. Everybody in Robert´s camp uses these gloves, on one ever complained, it´s clear normal gloves, and yet Mayweather team want some extra advantage for the fight, why you would take a issue in something like that if you were not really very concerned about your opponent, especially your opponent´s power ?


Yes because its Mayweathers fault Team Garcia flew in faulty gloves.

Keep hyping yourself. Reality will set in real fast.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yes because its Mayweathers fault Team Garcia flew in faulty gloves.
> 
> Keep hyping yourself. Reality will set in real fast.


Keep telling yourself your own team thinks this is not a hard fight, the evidence clearly shows what they believe.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

I want Floyd to kill this dude now. Folks getting uppity and forgetting who is the king of the sport.


Mayweathers gonna try and punish him. Guaranteed


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I want Floyd to kill this dude now. Folks getting uppity and forgetting who is the king of the sport.
> 
> Mayweathers gonna try and punish him. Guaranteed


First time that someone felt the need to make Maidana use pillow gloves, damnnn :lol: :hey


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Concrete said:


> It damn sure isn't like people are going to give Mayweather extra credit for beating Maidana with these types of gloves.


That's real talk. Fuck what the fans are saying.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yes because its Mayweathers fault Team Garcia flew in faulty gloves.
> 
> Keep hyping yourself. Reality will set in real fast.


Fine, but then what the hell was wrong with the Everlast and Reyes gloves that the commission approved?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I want Floyd to kill this dude now. Folks getting uppity and forgetting who is the king of the sport.
> 
> Mayweathers gonna try and punish him. Guaranteed


yeah man, I hope Floyd beats the shit out of him now and really shows the gulf in speed and skill. Floyd is 45-0 over 18 years. The worse thing he probably fears is somebody defeating him in the ring by unfairly and somebody cheats him out of his undefeated record. They never have done anything like this in the past the day before a fight. They made Nazim Richardson made Mayweather and Canelo change their gloves and both complied. 
Oscar wanted Floyd to use 10oz Cleto Reyes and Floyd complied.

Some people just want to see the guy lose no matter what. I hope Floyd shows the world what's up


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Robert and Everlast are wrong for bringing in those illegal gloves. PERIOD.
I don't understand why people are trying to spin that into Floyd being scared or anything on Team Mayweather's end.


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Folks getting uppity and forgetting who is the king of the sport.


Wlad Klitschko. :yep


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah man, I hope Floyd beats the shit out of him now and really shows the gulf in speed and skill. Floyd is 45-0 over 18 years. The worse thing he probably fears is somebody defeating him in the ring by unfairly and somebody cheats him out of his undefeated record. They never have done anything like this in the past the day before a fight. They made Nazim Richardson made Mayweather and Canelo change their gloves and both complied.
> Oscar wanted Floyd to use 10oz Cleto Reyes and Floyd complied.
> 
> Some people just want to see the guy lose no matter what. I hope Floyd shows the world what's up


its his drawing power really. He has built himself into the villain and it has worked very well for him. People don't watch his fights for his style, although I find him a lot of fun to watch you aren't getting mainstream buys to watch a guy put on a technical exhibition time and again. People are hoping he gets KTFO and that his meal ticket.

This is another example, this may get some people to buy as they will see this as him being an asshole again.

If the gloves were actually tampered with that is some bullshit on a whole nother level of bullshit. But making a big deal out of the reyes and everlast govles is just Floyd being floyd


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Robert and Everlast are wrong for bringing in those illegal gloves. PERIOD.
> I don't understand why people are trying to spin that into Floyd being scared or anything on Team Mayweather's end.


I don't think he had any intentions of cheating, just a comfortable pair of broken-in gloves. I tell you I wouldn't want to play a gig on some guitar I'm not used to.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> This is hilarious actually :lol:.... it shows to people saying that this is a easy fight how Mayweather camp themselves thinks that this is a hard fight. Everybody in Robert´s camp uses these gloves, on one ever complained, *it´s clear normal gloves*, and yet Mayweather team want some extra advantage for the fight, why you would take a issue in something like that if you were not really very concerned about your opponent, especially your opponent´s power ?


no these gloves didnt look normal at all you can see with your own eyes that they look soft as hell. look how Floyd was able to push the "padding" in with his fingers. that isnt normal. normal gloves are pretty hard. these gloves were soft as hell. normally gloves only get like that when they are old and used


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

nezy37 said:


> its his drawing power really. He has built himself into the villain and it has worked very well for him. People don't watch his fights for his style, although I find him a lot of fun to watch you aren't getting mainstream buys to watch a guy put on a technical exhibition time and again. People are hoping he gets KTFO and that his meal ticket.
> 
> This is another example, this may get some people to buy as they will see this as him being an asshole again.
> 
> If the gloves were actually tampered with that is some bullshit on a whole nother level of bullshit. But making a big deal out of the reyes and everlast govles is just Floyd being floyd


I do agree. I think Ellerbe was just turning down the other gloves because he was already upset and wanted to get in their head a little.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

If Mayweather was to cancel this fight or make Maidana where fucking Grants I will cease to be his fan.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Berliner said:


> no these gloves didnt look normal at all you can see with your own eyes that they look soft as hell. look how Floyd was able to push the "padding" in with his fingers. that isnt normal. normal gloves are pretty hard. these gloves were soft as hell. normally gloves only get like that when they are old and used


I didn´t watch the video tbh with you... I don´t think it´s that easy to say that a glove is or not normal just looking from distance though....do you box ? I have seen gloves that "look" a certain way and well you wear them they are not what they looked...


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I do agree. I think Ellerbe was just turning down the other gloves because he was already upset and wanted to get in their head a little.


Its part of what makes boxing great, the hype leading into a fight is unlike any other sport.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Well now thats resolved we can get back to normal.

One sided beat down upcoming.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

nezy37 said:


> Its part of what makes boxing great, the hype leading into a fight is unlike any other sport.


:yep yeah I love it. I can't even concentrate on anything else today


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> I didn´t watch the video tbh with you... I don´t think it´s that easy to say that a glove is or not normal just looking from distance though....do you box ? I have seen gloves that "look" a certain way and well you wear them they are not what they looked...











these were the gloves. you could see in the video how soft they were when Floyd put just a little pressure on them. normally gloves look like that when they are old and used. and yes I box and these gloves dont look normal at all. even just looking at that pic you can get a feeling how hard the padding is. plus the video it got even more clear.
I dont think Floyd did it because he thinks it is a hard fight and he has to play mind games them gloves just are very very strange.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

In other news, Floyd is doing the Mexican look again tonight


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah man, I hope Floyd beats the shit out of him now and really shows the gulf in speed and skill. Floyd is 45-0 over 18 years. The worse thing he probably fears is somebody defeating him in the ring by unfairly and somebody cheats him out of his undefeated record. They never have done anything like this in the past the day before a fight. *They made Nazim Richardson made Mayweather and Canelo change their gloves and both complied. *
> Oscar wanted Floyd to use 10oz Cleto Reyes and Floyd complied.
> 
> Some people just want to see the guy lose no matter what. I hope Floyd shows the world what's up


Whats that about B?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Berliner said:


> these were the gloves. you could see in the video how soft they were when Floyd put just a little pressure on them. normally gloves look like that when they are old and used. and yes I box and these gloves dont look normal at all. even just looking at that pic you can get a feeling how hard the padding is. plus the video it got even more clear.
> I dont think Floyd did it because he thinks it is a hard fight and he has to play mind games them gloves just are very very strange.


Like I said, hard to tell something about a glove looking at it from distance. Robert would be a moron if he did something like that knowing that they obviously would check the gloves :lol: I mean if it´s that easy to tell that the gloves are not normal gloves so damn easy that you can tell looking at a picture of it, Robert is what ? A super dumb guy and I don´t think he is.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Vic said:


> I didn´t watch the video tbh with you... I don´t think it´s that easy to say that a glove is or not normal just looking from distance though....do you box ? I have seen gloves that "look" a certain way and well you wear them they are not what they looked...


I did.

Those gloves aren't a mystery.

They're laughable. No one whose boxed under a trainer, in a gym, under a coach over a period of time would be fooled by those gloves.
On sight theyre foul. Let alone touching them.

Which is why Ellerbe said to bring those gloves before the camps and the commission was 'embarrassing'.

Cause seriously, it is.

Real talk, if I was to teach you to wrap up, put those exact gloves on you, and let you go to the heavybag for a few rounds, you'd start hurting immediately. I promise you.

Those gloves are trash.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Like I said, hard to tell something about a glove looking at it from distance. Robert would be a moron if he did something like that knowing that they obviously would check the gloves :lol: I mean if it´s that easy to tell that the gloves are not normal gloves so damn easy that you can tell looking at a picture of it, Robert is what ? A super dumb guy and I don´t think he is.


So it means he was just cheating to get caught.
Even Robert in the Sechback interview wasn't defending those gloves. He knew they were shit glvoes and never should have been brought before the commission period.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

browsing said:


> Whats that about B?


When Canelo was going to fight Shane, he wanted to use a custom made Grant gloves that had some plastic or some shiny crap around the thumb area. Nazim looked at them and said they could be harmful and irritate Shane's eyes. Mayweather happened to be wearing the same type of gloves Canelo was wearing also and he told Cotto's camp about it. Both Canelo and Mayweather switched gloves with no issue

http://api.ning.com/files/Jdq0fvoEC...*mu6wYZe2je3uuZt1uHagBwBXAXa/PlasticGlove.jpg


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

browsing said:


> I did.
> 
> Those gloves aren't a mystery.
> 
> ...


Let´s talk seriously then. How odd is then that Robert would put there a glove that is laughable to everyone to check ? If it´s something so easy to see that is nor normal. He didn´t know it would be obviously checked ?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> Like I said, hard to tell something about a glove looking at it from distance. Robert would be a moron if he did something like that knowing that they obviously would check the gloves :lol: I mean if it´s that easy to tell that the gloves are not normal gloves so damn easy that you can tell looking at a picture of it, Robert is what ? A super dumb guy and I don´t think he is.


no it isnt that hard to tell plus you have the video. 




watch it. look how soft the gloves are when Floyd puts pressure on them.
These arent normal gloves normal gloves dont look like that and arent that soft. And I dont think that they really used these gloves for all of Maidanas fights. He didnt use them against Broner.
If you really think these gloves are normal I dont think you really know how normal gloves feel and look like.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> So it means he was just cheating to get caught.
> Even Robert in the Sechback interview wasn't defending those gloves. He knew they were shit glvoes and never should have been brought before the commission period.


He is one of the biggest dumbasses that ever existed in the world if he tried to cheat like that then, putting up something like that.....no normal person would try to cheat like that :lol:


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> In other news, Floyd is doing the Mexican look again tonight


pretty fly, I would've preferred those red snakeskin trunks he has stashed in his locker room at the gym


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Mind games or Garcia really is dumb.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Somehow people find easy to believe Robert Garcia, a former fighter, who has experience in Boxing that no one here ever dreamed to have would put a laughable glove in there knowing that everybody would check :conf I don´t find this easy to believe, it´s the only thing I´m saying..... not saying anything else than that.....


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

That video is horrible to listen. 
The Money Team is full of scatmans who stutter all the time. "I-i-i its a ,i-i-its a,t-t-there is no, there is no p-p-padding, look all i am saying there is no p-padding"


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn Money playing for the Mexican crowd tonight, pretty cool!


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Boxing fans are so sensitive to being jerked over that they've collectively turned into conspiracy theorists that think everything is a part of some sinister plot to boost PPV sales.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> When Canelo was going to fight Shane, he wanted to use a custom made Grant gloves that had some plastic or some shiny crap around the thumb area. Nazim looked at them and said they could be harmful and irritate Shane's eyes. *Mayweather happened to be wearing the same type of gloves Canelo was wearing also and he told Cotto's camp about it. Both Canelo and Mayweather switched gloves with no issue *
> 
> http://api.ning.com/files/Jdq0fvoEC...*mu6wYZe2je3uuZt1uHagBwBXAXa/PlasticGlove.jpg


You mean Mayweather heard about Nazim pointing out the possibility that the gloves were dangerous to the health of fighters...and so he (Mayweather) noticed he was wearing the same type of gloves Nazim was worried about, so Floyd, therefore, was worried about them and so Floyd went to Cotto's camp and put him on alert about it and was like 'I gotcha Cotto my man, I'm changing gloves bruh, keeping it fair and clean in the sport of boxing ONE' and then switched gloves cause he was looking out for the best interest of Cotto's career and didn't want to scratch and scar that man up infront of the viewing public and Cottos wife..and Cotto's son?

So Mayweather switched gloves just like that looking out for his Rican brother from a Rican mother?

that's what you telling me B?

........



Spoiler













my man Money looking out for fighters man,


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd Mayweather could trip over a strippers foot at the club and sprain his wrist.

Boxing Fans: "He's just trying to make himself look vulnerable to sell the public on these weak opponents. Nice try Floyd"

Like... do you guys honestly think someone who's on the fence about spending 80 dollars on a PPV is going to decide to do it because a bunch of trainers were sitting in a room arguing about regulation gloves the night before?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Vic said:


> Let´s talk seriously then. How odd is then that Robert would put there a glove that is laughable to everyone to check ? If it´s something so easy to see that is nor normal. He didn´t know it would be obviously checked ?


Dude, I dont know wtf he was thinking or doing.

If you check this very thread Ive wondered the same thing, how a guy like Robert Garcia, a championship trainer, with his experience in the sport thought he was going to get that by the sixty plus years of collective boxing experience on TMT.

I don't know but hell, the gloves were there and there was Robert standing over them :conf


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

So the majority of posters think that there was something wrong with the gloves and that they were deliberately tampered with?


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

Vic said:


> Somehow people find easy to believe Robert Garcia, a former fighter, who has experience in Boxing that no one here ever dreamed to have would put a laughable glove in there knowing that everybody would check :conf I don´t find this easy to believe, it´s the only thing I´m saying..... not saying anything else than that.....


It's such a stupid and obvious thing it has to be planned.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> In other news, Floyd is doing the Mexican look again tonight


Awesome!


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

browsing said:


> I did.
> 
> Those gloves aren't a mystery.
> 
> ...


Agreed 100%. They look and bend like my old bag gloves.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Robert and Everlast are wrong for bringing in those illegal gloves. PERIOD.
> I don't understand why people are trying to spin that into Floyd being scared or anything on Team Mayweather's end.


Because the commission approved two other pairs, which meet all requirements and are used all the time in Nevada as well as everywhere else.

- And Floyd is still crying like a little girl.

He wants pillows on Marcos' hands, but he didn't put it in the contract. I guess Floyd thought he could pull a fast one, by not saying anything until fight day. He probably figured the commission would go along with whatever he said, despite the rules.

- And think about it: Grant gloves were obviously NOT specified in the contract, and that contract is legal & binding. That means if Floyd refuses to fight, because Maidana insists on using his normal, and commission-approved gloves, then the fight is off and MAIDANA STILL GETS PAID.

That would be fucking hilarious.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

quincy k said:


> i think that you understand what im getting at.
> 
> this glove fiasco was nothing but a publicity stunt for a fight that was getting no publicity
> 
> everlast knows that they are to provide wrapped gloves but for monetary compensation they provided them unwrapped.


Yeah the closer I look at this the more I see it was Staged!!! Lame and Desperate.. LOL


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Maidana should say fuck him and use whatever he wants that the contract and commission approve of.. If mayweather doesn't feel confident because of a bit of padding take your crying ass home and put the blame on maidana you lil cunt'


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Doc said:


> Maidana should say fuck him and use whatever he wants that the contract and commission approve of.. If mayweather doesn't feel confident because of a *bit of padding* take your crying ass home and put the blame on maidana you lil cunt'


Here you clearly prove that you never boxed before.
Padding does a major difference! Fighting with 10 or 8 oz gloves for example is a big difference. And fighting with a glove wich looks like has no significant padding is a big time difference. Period.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> Somehow people find easy to believe Robert Garcia, a former fighter, who has experience in Boxing that no one here ever dreamed to have would put a laughable glove in there knowing that everybody would check :conf I don´t find this easy to believe, it´s the only thing I´m saying..... not saying anything else than that.....


Dude stuff like that happens all the time in boxing.:lol: Its not like Garcia is the first ever guy to try to use gloves with fake padding.
And who says Garcia doesnt play mind games? Upset Mayweather before the fight ect?

Fact is these gloves doesnt look like normal gloves. They look like 2-3 years old used bag gloves. New gloves are not that soft.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

browsing said:


> You mean Mayweather heard about Nazim pointing out the possibility that the gloves were dangerous to the health of fighters...and so he (Mayweather) noticed he was wearing the same type of gloves Nazim was worried about, so Floyd, therefore, was worried about them and so Floyd went to Cotto's camp and put him on alert about it and was like 'I gotcha Cotto my man, I'm changing gloves bruh, keeping it fair and clean in the sport of boxing ONE' and then switched gloves cause he was looking out for the best interest of Cotto's career and didn't want to scratch and scar that man up infront of the viewing public and Cottos wife..and Cotto's son?
> 
> So Mayweather switched gloves just like that looking out for his Rican brother from a Rican mother?
> 
> ...


:yep well it was Nazim who told Cotto's camp, but either way, Floyd still switched his no problem


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Somehow people find easy to believe Robert Garcia, a former fighter, who has experience in Boxing that no one here ever dreamed to have would put a laughable glove in there knowing that everybody would check :conf I don´t find this easy to believe, it´s the only thing I´m saying..... not saying anything else than that.....


You are the only one arguing seemingly against reality or what happened.
When Robert and co saw the glvoes they should have told Everlast they fucked up. Period.
Then to come to glove selection with them unsealed and sitting there. Come on man.
There is being a fan and being a dickrider. You are in dick rider territory.
There is no excuse for Robert bringing those gloves there.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> In other news, Floyd is doing the Mexican look again tonight



















:yep


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Not really sure what's going on, but I hope Garcia is only doing this for a good laugh.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Chacal said:


> > Glad to here the Nevada commission ruled that Maidana's gloved are perfectly fine. @ChinoMaidana @FloydMayweather @GoldenBoyBoxing
> >
> > - Oscar De La Hoya (@OscarDeLaHoya) May 3, 2014
> 
> ...


Oskie Giving Floyd the Dick with this Tweet! :lol:


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Maidana is gonna get his ass kicked evenbif he wraps his knuckles in barb wire. You can take the avatar bet if you believe differently.


Exactly and yet if this somehow wasn't staged it shows what a Puss Cake your Idol is.. LMAO He won't except gloves that were approved by the Commission Because he feels they don't have enough padding? What a fucking Level 9, Stanky Pussy move.. Floyd is too much, A World class Diva. A Drama Queen etc..


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> Oskie Giving Floyd the Dick with this Tweet! :lol:


To bad with millions of dollars and all that comes with it, that he still doesn't know the difference between "here" and hear". lol

I hate when typos like that happen.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

One thing that we can all agree on now. 

Floyd is going to go the fuck off in that ring tonight on Maidana. Floyd has that mean attitude like he did against Gatti. He is going to be beast. He's agitated by Broner, Maidana and company and Miss Jackson. Somebody has to pay for this shit and like him or not the dude is special when it comes to boxing. I am talking like weird special as if all he was put here to do on earth was box. Its his sanctuary and Maidana is going to pay tonight.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

quincy k said:


> lmao
> 
> people actually think they are going to call off the fight.
> 
> ...


This doesn't mean anything.. Maybe this guy bought these Tickets a while back and he's broke now.. Maybe he has some Pussy to go attend too..


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

DLH learn how to fuckin spell before u try n run ur own company dumb fuck.

Those blue gloves are some bullshit and frankly i would have said to fuck off with the red ones too. This is why boxing is fucked up. That everlast guy looks shady as fuck. Why is El Chino trying on a pair that he aint even gonna wear. Some shit about the other blue ones have a different color. No the other blue ones have no fucking padding. Now you gone and pissed Floyd off. Cant wait to see him fuck the Argentine up!

Sorry for cursing, its the day of the fight and im a little on edge.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Vic said:


> This is hilarious actually :lol:.... it shows to people saying that this is a easy fight how Mayweather camp themselves thinks that this is a hard fight. Everybody in Robert´s camp uses these gloves, on one ever complained, it´s clear normal gloves, and yet Mayweather team want some extra advantage for the fight, why you would take a issue in something like that if you were not really very concerned about your opponent, especially your opponent´s power ?


Don't get too Happy.. This will be a very easy fight. Floyd just likes to complain and be the Drama Queen that he is. Hey likes to play the victim.. He's like look "Poor me look how all these fighters wanna get over on me"


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> One thing that we can all agree on now.
> 
> Floyd is going to go the fuck off in that ring tonight on Maidana. Floyd has that mean attitude like he did against Gatti. He is going to be beast. *He's agitated by Broner*, Maidana and company and Miss Jackson. Somebody has to pay for this shit and like him or not the dude is special when it comes to boxing. I am talking like weird special as if all he was put here to do on earth was box. Its his sanctuary and Maidana is going to pay tonight.


why would he be agitated over Adrien


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

nvs said:


> I hope he uses autocorrect or otherwise that is just horrible.


Oscar's spelling is generally disgusting.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Oscar's spelling is generally disgusting.


Everlast CEO Neil Morton defended his company's manufacturing process for the boxing gloves and said he believes the dispute was simply a case of Mayweather seeking a psychological edge.

Morton said the custom gloves are manufactured exactly the same way as the stock gloves and the only difference is a different color of leather is used. He said he is willing to cut the gloves open to prove that to anyone who questions the validity. He said he didn't understand why the custom gloves were ruled invalid.

Everlast CEO dunno what going on. Someone must have tampered with that ish


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Oscar's spelling is generally disgusting.


Yep. However, dude has millions upon millions of dollars, is famous as fuck, and can get all the hottest bitches he wants...i am pretty sure he couldn't give two shits about a little typo...I know i wouldn't if i was him.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Everlast CEO Neil Morton defended his company's manufacturing process for the boxing gloves and said he believes the dispute was simply a case of Mayweather seeking a psychological edge.
> 
> Morton said the custom gloves are manufactured exactly the same way as the stock gloves and the only difference is a different color of leather is used. He said he is willing to cut the gloves open to prove that to anyone who questions the validity. He said he didn't understand why the custom gloves were ruled invalid.
> 
> Everlast CEO dunno what going on. Someone must have tampered with that ish


I was thinking it'd either be a psychological thing or just to hype the fight.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> why would he be agitated over Adrien


Not Adrien personally but the fact that people think they fight the same and that Maidana has a blue print based on the Broner fight. Floyd is going to show Broner how to handle these fuckers and trust me Floyd is going the fuck off tonight. He is and should fight at a high speed chess match type of pace. We will see that A+ game tonight.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> Yep. However, dude has millions upon millions of dollars, is famous as fuck, and can get all the hottest bitches he wants...i am pretty sure he couldn't give two shits about a little typo...I know i wouldn't if i was him.


Completely true, if I were him I wouldn't give a shit either.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> One thing that we can all agree on now.
> 
> Floyd is going to go the fuck off in that ring tonight on Maidana. Floyd has that mean attitude like he did against Gatti. He is going to be beast. He's agitated by Broner, Maidana and company and Miss Jackson. Somebody has to pay for this shit and like him or not the dude is special when it comes to boxing. I am talking like weird special as if all he was put here to do on earth was box. Its his sanctuary and Maidana is going to pay tonight.





genaro g said:


> DLH learn how to fuckin spell before u try n run ur own company dumb fuck.
> 
> Those blue gloves are some bullshit and frankly i would have said to fuck off with the red ones too. This is why boxing is fucked up. That everlast guy looks shady as fuck. Why is El Chino trying on a pair that he aint even gonna wear. Some shit about the other blue ones have a different color. No the other blue ones have no fucking padding. Now you gone and pissed Floyd off. Cant wait to see him fuck the Argentine up!
> 
> Sorry for cursing, its the day of the fight and im a little on edge.


Blah Blah Blah... Oh really? Floyds gonna really hurt Marcos now... Blah Blah Blah Floyd UD! LMFAO.. I find it funny when Flomo's try to talk Floyd up like he's a Killer.. I got news, HE'S NOT! He's a Pure Boxer and he's good at what he does. He makes ppl miss and he counters the fuck outta them. @ WW he UD's them.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Oscar's spelling is generally disgusting.


That's probably because he was getting a Blowjob from a 5 star Escort while he was typing the Tweet.. And he just snorted his 5th Line for today..


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> That's probably because he was getting a Blowjob from a 5 star Escort while he was typing the Tweet.. And he just snorted his 5th Line for today..


:lol:


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> This doesn't mean anything.. Maybe this guy bought these Tickets a while back and he's broke now.. Maybe he has some Pussy to go attend too..


no, what it means is that they are still for sale at close to half off and this being his "asking" price.

although the last mgm event that i had tickets to was hopkins/hoya these exact nose bleed seats were sold out at $350/piece so they very well could be $450.00 now

and they are not even sold out at $260.00


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Yep. However, dude has millions upon millions of dollars, is famous as fuck, and can get all the hottest bitches he wants...i am pretty sure he couldn't give two shits about a little typo...I know i wouldn't if i was him.


If i was that rich and famous id just make up my own language cuz no fucks to give


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> Blah Blah Blah... Oh really? Floyds gonna really hurt Marcos now... Blah Blah Blah Floyd UD! LMFAO.. I find it funny when Flomo's try to talk Floyd up like he's a Killer.. I got news, HE'S NOT! He's a Pure Boxer and he's good at what he does. He makes ppl miss and he counters the fuck outta them. @ WW he UD's them.


Floyds gonna fuck Maidana up. Just like he fucked up your boy Ortiz. Hey now that i think about it, nearly everyone on this card made Ortiz their bitch just like everyone on the forum makes you their bitch. You must be loving this card BRAH!! Lol


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> Blah Blah Blah... Oh really? Floyds gonna really hurt Marcos now... Blah Blah Blah Floyd UD! LMFAO.. I find it funny when Flomo's try to talk Floyd up like he's a Killer.. I got news, HE'S NOT! He's a Pure Boxer and he's good at what he does. He makes ppl miss and he counters the fuck outta them. @ WW he UD's them.




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Yeah shut up you gay idiot


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> One thing that we can all agree on now.
> 
> Floyd is going to go the fuck off in that ring tonight on Maidana. Floyd has that mean attitude like he did against Gatti. He is going to be beast. He's agitated by Broner, Maidana and company and Miss Jackson. Somebody has to pay for this shit and like him or not the dude is special when it comes to boxing. I am talking like weird special as if all he was put here to do on earth was box. Its his sanctuary and Maidana is going to pay tonight.


it can either work against him or for him tonight. i don't like his mental state right now. but it should make for an exciting fight.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> it can either work against him or for him tonight. i don't like his mental state right now. but it should make for an exciting fight.


"I love pressure"

"Put me anywhere in the world inside a ring and I am at home" FMJ

This dude is going to be focused like never before and sharp as hell.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> "I love pressure"
> 
> "Put me anywhere in the world inside a ring and I am at home" FMJ
> 
> This dude is going to be focused like never before and sharp as hell.


that would be two str8 performances where he looked dope as fuck

Saul
Marcos

no one especially emmanuela will want it with him


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Floyds gonna fuck Maidana up. Just like he fucked up your boy Ortiz. Hey now that i think about it, nearly everyone on this card made Ortiz their bitch just like everyone on the forum makes you their bitch. You must be loving this card BRAH!! Lol


You're really bragging about Floyds Sucker Punch KO of Ortiz.. Atleast Maidana and Collazo did that shit while Victor was looking and ready to fight.. :lol: Proper Response:










Yeah Floyd is really gonna Fuck Maidana up... The fight is gonna be somewhat similar to this:


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yeah shut up you gay idiot


That was actually a good fight.. The Entertainment value was up to par! If I remember correctly Floyd also took damage in that fight.. They got down and dirty! Floyd didn't get the KO.. So whats your point?


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Gonna see this in theaters tonight!!! First time too, excited as fuck, just me in my cousin, and we'll probably be the only people in there cause seems like nobodys gonna see this. We thought we could be able to see it for free cause we can get in and see free movies but we got to pay for this one. Its definenly worth it though, Floyd's Gonna put a hurtin on that boy Chino!!!


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> That was actually a good fight.. The Entertainment value was up to par! If I remember correctly Floyd also took damage in that fight.. They got down and dirty!


How can you be dumber than the dumbest bitch i know? Fuckin airhead ur pops must be embarassed of the dumb blonde girl you turned out to be lmao


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

genaro g said:


> How can you be dumber than the dumbest bitch i know? Fuckin airhead ur pops must be embarassed of the dumb blonde girl you turned out to be lmao


So Floyd didn't take damage in the Cotto fight?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> So Floyd didn't take damage in the Cotto fight?


what round is that he actually looks tired


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> what round is that he actually looks tired


I believe it was one of the mid rounds.. 7-9.. I forget which round exactly!


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Gonna see this in theaters tonight!!! First time too, excited as fuck, just me in my cousin, and we'll probably be the only people in there cause seems like nobodys gonna see this. We thought we could be able to see it for free cause we can get in and see free movies but we got to pay for this one. Its definenly worth it though, Floyd's Gonna put a hurtin on that boy Chino!!!


What city you in? The theater will be at least 3/4's. Good choice! Iv watched the last 5 or so mayweather fights in theaters its awesome.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> What city you in? The theater will be at least 3/4's. Good choice! Iv watched the last 5 or so mayweather fights in theaters its awesome.


I'm gonna be at the Regal theater in Swansea MA. Shits gonna be crazy seeing the fight on the big screen, hearing the punches in surround sound, extra extra loud!!!


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> what round is that he actually looks tired


Hey bro what going on? whats ur prediction for tonight? U see this being easy? Haven't been on cause my Cable/internet been cut off for a while, so I havent been able to come on as much...


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> I'm gonna be at the Regal theater in Swansea MA. Shits gonna be crazy seeing the fight on the big screen, hearing the punches in surround sound, extra extra loud!!!


Lol its fucking awesome enjoy it.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> What city you in? The theater will be at least 3/4's. Good choice! Iv watched the last 5 or so mayweather fights in theaters its awesome.


I've watched all the Mayweather fights and the Diaz-JMM fight at the theatre.. Basically all the GBP Events Via Fathom Events at the theatre! Big Screen, HD= Awesomeness!

Im going with a few buddies.. Imma about to get Ripped then go Trash talk some Joy Boys! Haha


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> I've watched all the Mayweather fights and the Diaz-JMM fight at the theatre.. Basically all the GBP Events Via Fathom Events at the theatre! Big Screen, HD= Awesomeness!
> 
> Im going with a few buddies.. Imma about to get Ripped then go Trash talk some Joy Boys! Haha


My favorite was the Cotto one, crowd was really in it. The craziest moment by far though was when Mosley rocked Floyd, half the crowd stood up and started throwing shit like we were at the MGM :lol:


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> My favorite was the Cotto one, crowd was really in it. The craziest moment by far though was when Mosley rocked Floyd, half the crowd stood up and started throwing shit like we were at the MGM :lol:


The May-Mosley fight was insane in my theatre.. Especially round 2! I was jumping up and down when Mosley Rocked Floyd.. By Round 8 I was getting taunted by a few Floyd fans I was making fun of earlier in the fight! It was a bad night.. I ended up throwing shit in the 11th round..


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Hey bro what going on? whats ur prediction for tonight? U see this being easy? Haven't been on cause my Cable/internet been cut off for a while, so I havent been able to come on as much...


it'll be a more competitive Floyd-Hatton imo


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> I'm gonna be at the Regal theater in Swansea MA. Shits gonna be crazy seeing the fight on the big screen, hearing the punches in surround sound, extra extra loud!!!


man I watched the Cotto and Guerro fights in the theater. The punches Cotto threw at Mayweather were loud as shit. Round 8 was brutal. Floyd has a hell of a chin


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> man I watched the Cotto and Guerro fights in the theater. The punches Cotto threw at Mayweather were loud as shit. Round 8 was brutal. Floyd has a hell of a chin


Yeah Floyds chin is made of stone.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> it'll be a more competitive Floyd-Hatton imo


hmm, u think so? So basically u think Chino's gonna be a tough fight, u think this'll go the distance?


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> My favorite was the Cotto one, crowd was really in it. The craziest moment by far though was when Mosley rocked Floyd, half the crowd stood up and started throwing shit like we were at the MGM :lol:


I hope theres a good crowd there but I doubt it. seems like people down here aren't into boxing like that. U ask them about the fight and they have no clue on what Im talking about. And then I try to ask a few friends, their cheap asses dont even want to buy a ticket, cause there not really interested. I just get a feeling these cards are gonna be very entertaning tonight.


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> I hope theres a good crowd there but I doubt it. seems like people down here aren't into boxing like that. U ask them about the fight and they have no clue on what Im talking about. And then I try to ask a few friends, their cheap asses dont even want to buy a ticket, cause there not really interested. I just get a feeling these cards are gonna be very entertaning tonight.


I'd love to watch a fight in the theater. That's cool as hell.

When I lived in Atlanta, GA, I'd go to this killer sports bar that had the boxing PPV's. It was the only place in the ATL I could find that showed PPV fights, but your table was inside a boxing ring(of course, it was oversized). I watched Golota/Ruiz, Byrd/McCline there the last time I went.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Jleon Love looks tiny compared to Periban


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> I hope theres a good crowd there but I doubt it. seems like people down here aren't into boxing like that. U ask them about the fight and they have no clue on what Im talking about. And then I try to ask a few friends, their cheap asses dont even want to buy a ticket, cause there not really interested. I just get a feeling these cards are gonna be very entertaning tonight.


I think you are gonna be surprised, its the same way here, but you just gotta think, all you need is 200 boxing fans in that city to show up and you got a nice little atmosphere in the theater. I thought I was gonna be the only one in the theater when I went the first time and it was packed lol let me know how you liked it after.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> I've watched all the Mayweather fights and the *Diaz-JMM fight* at the theatre.. Basically all the GBP Events Via Fathom Events at the theatre! Big Screen, HD= Awesomeness!
> 
> Im going with a few buddies.. Imma about to get Ripped then go Trash talk some Joy Boys! Haha


I'm assuming the rematch?

If it was the first one, i could imagine that in the big screen with all that surround sound! My goodness! :yikes


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Lack of padding? Wtf? How does someone even determine that. Fucking divas :lol:


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> I think you are gonna be surprised, its the same way here, but you just gotta think, all you need is 200 boxing fans in that city to show up and you got a nice little atmosphere in the theater. I thought I was gonna be the only one in the theater when I went the first time and it was packed lol let me know how you liked it after.


I sure hope so! The dude that works at the theater said last Septemeber not too many people came to the Mayweather/Canelo Card.I think it's just this particular area. I'll definenly let u know how I like it!!!


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> I'm assuming the rematch?
> 
> If it was the first one, i could imagine that in the big screen with all that surround sound! My goodness! :yikes


Yeah it was the Re-match.. Yes was a bit of a let down compared to the first one! Diaz became Gun shy..


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> hmm, u think so? So basically u think Chino's gonna be a tough fight, u think this'll go the distance?


tough in the sense that Floyd will exert himself more than usual

not tough in the sense of it being a difficult matchup


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Dude stuff like that happens all the time in boxing.:lol: Its not like Garcia is the first ever guy to try to use gloves with fake padding.
> And who says Garcia doesnt play mind games? Upset Mayweather before the fight ect?
> 
> Fact is these gloves doesnt look like normal gloves. They look like 2-3 years old used bag gloves. New gloves are not that soft.





Sweethome_Bama said:


> You are the only one arguing seemingly against reality or what happened.
> When Robert and co saw the glvoes they should have told Everlast they fucked up. Period.
> Then to come to glove selection with them unsealed and sitting there. Come on man.
> There is being a fan and being a dickrider. You are in dick rider territory.
> There is no excuse for Robert bringing those gloves there.


And you are being overdramatic as always (talking about Bama lol) 
I can´t believe Robert would be that stupid after so many decades in boxing, something like that can´t even be called cheating if it is that laughable ....there is probably something that we don´t about this controversy, I´m not going to assert stuff just by looking at something in a video...

Whatever though, glad that this fight is generating so many discussions, more hyped than the Guerrero fight or Ortiz it is already.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> I think you are gonna be surprised, its the same way here, but you just gotta think, all you need is 200 boxing fans in that city to show up and you got a nice little atmosphere in the theater. I thought I was gonna be the only one in the theater when I went the first time and it was packed lol let me know how you liked it after.


It wasnt packed but definetly more people than I expected. After the fight, when Floyds name got announced there was this guy and two girls who left the theater in a rush, as if they were aggrevited that Floyd won. I was clapping and my cousin was cheering and shit, and one of the girls just looked back while walking out with a look of pure disgust. It was strange. But yeah I loved seeing it in the movie theater, the punches sounded so crisp. The cards were good, although I was really disappointed in Adrien Broner. Thats the only fight I didnt enjoy.

It seemed like people were mad at not the fact that Maidnana made it competetive fight and didnt get a decision, but more because Floyd got another W. But he really fought last night. He's gotten older but he did good work especially for to be weighing in so light.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> It wasnt packed but definetly more people than I expected. After the fight, when Floyds name got announced there was this guy and two girls who left the theater in a rush, as if they were aggrevited that Floyd won. I was clapping and my cousin was cheering and shit, and one of the girls just looked back while walking out with a look of pure disgust. It was strange. But yeah I loved seeing it in the movie theater, the punches sounded so crisp. The cards were good, although I was really disappointed in Adrien Broner. Thats the only fight I didnt enjoy.
> 
> It seemed like people were mad at not the fact that Maidnana made it competetive fight and didnt get a decision, but more because Floyd got another W. But he really fought last night. He's gotten older but he did good work especially for to be weighing in so light.


:good Awesome man, yea it wasnt super packed where I went either, nothing like Floyd vs Canelo but it still ended up about 80% full. Pretty good night of fights too.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> And you are being overdramatic as always (talking about Bama lol)
> *I can´t believe Robert would be that stupid after so many decades in boxing,* something like that can´t even be called cheating if it is that laughable *....there is probably something that we don´t about this controversy*, I´m not going to assert stuff just by looking at something in a video...
> .


Once again, IF that first pair had really been tampered with (The CEO of Everlast said they were not, and he would know) then it had to be someone in FLOYD'S camp that did the tampering. Floyd is the only one who benefitted from the situation.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> hmm, u think so? So basically u think Chino's gonna be a tough fight, u think this'll go the distance?


Shut the fuck up


----------

